# Book Report adds Ranks and Reviews by connecting to Author Central



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

*Hey there! This is the thread where I post when Book Report receives major updates. Click here to go to the latest announcement.*

---

Everything below in this post is about the first update I created a thread for. The link above will take you to the latest announcement, and the discussion around it.

---

Hey there! I've just updated Book Report, and I thought I'd start the thread about the update for once. Here's a link to the blog post, and I've also posted the full text below. If you don't use Book Report yet, here's a link to the homepage where you can learn more.

The Book Report crawler now finds marketplace data along with every piece of sales data. It knows which Amazon marketplace (e.g. Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.in) every sale, page read, and giveaway happened on. This data makes estimates more accurate, and there are a few new ways to customize your sales reports. The new crawler is also faster and more efficient.

Breakdown by Marketplace

Both the pie chart and the details table in Book Report are customizable. By default, they both break things down by individual book. But if you click where it says "Book" in the phrase "Earnings by Book", it switches to "Earnings by Author". In the latest version, you can also break both the pie chart and the details table down by marketplace.

Whether you're hoping to get an All-Star bonus in a certain marketplace, seeing if you can grow certain marketplace faster than others, or just fascinated to be selling books all around the world, this is definitely something to check out.

Marketplace Filtering

For those of you who really want to go deep with their marketplace data, we've added an option to generate reports for specific sets of marketplaces. It adds another dropdown to the top of the Historical report, which lists all the marketplaces. The report will be filtered to only include data from the marketplaces you have selected.

For example, you can check how you're doing outside of the US by selecting everything but Amazon.com. You can learn all sorts of things by messing around with this -- maybe a book that has never been a best seller for you actually is a bestseller, in a certain marketplace.

This feature is turned off by default. You can turn it on by going to Settings and setting "Show marketplace filter dropdown?" to "Yes". It's off by default just to keep the interface clean -- if you need it you can get it easily, but if you don't it's not cluttering things up.

Better Page Read Estimates

On the 15th of every month, the Prior Months' Royalty report comes out and announces how much each page read was worth during the previous month. The tricky part is before that: You had 1000 page reads today -- how much money is that worth?

Different marketplaces also pay out different amounts per page. In March of 2017, Amazon.com page reads were worth $0.0046 USD but Amazon.de page reads were only worth $0.0034 USD. Since Book Report is now fully aware of the marketplaces, it can be smarter about that complexity.

There are now three settings for How should Book Report estimate KU earnings?


*With the most recent rates.* This option assumes that every marketplace will pay as much per page as it did last month.

*Assume a drop is coming.* This option assumes that every marketplace will pay less than it did last month. How much less? It finds the biggest drop for each marketplace that occured in the last 12 months, and assumes a drop slightly bigger than that one.

*With a custom rate.* If you want to keep things simple, you can still set a single custom rate that applies to all marketplaces.


That's all for today. Thanks for using Book Report!


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

These are fantastic updates, thank you!


----------



## Beth_Hammond (Oct 30, 2015)

0o0 Nice!


----------



## Helen_Christian (Jan 17, 2017)

Does this mean you'll reply to emails? I've sent two; one Sunday and one Monday.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

KhaosFoxe said:


> These are fantastic updates, thank you!





Beth_Hammond said:


> 0o0 Nice!


You're very welcome!



Helen_Christian said:


> Does this mean you'll reply to emails? I've sent two; one Sunday and one Monday.


Something must have gotten mixed up here, because there are zero unanswered emails in our system. I'll investigate to make sure it isn't something on our end. In the meantime, could you try resending your email to [email protected] ? You can also shoot me a PM here if that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

This might be a dumb question, but do we need to reinstall bookreport to get the updates? Or will it auto update?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

SA_Soule said:


> This might be a dumb question, but do we need to reinstall bookreport to get the updates? Or will it auto update?


Not a dumb question at all! Book Report auto-updates. It runs the latest version every time you click the button.


----------



## Helen_Christian (Jan 17, 2017)

sent the email again Liam, thanks.


----------



## naughty kim (Dec 18, 2014)

Is Book Report still free if you earn less than $1,000 a month?


----------



## WJWings (May 9, 2017)

This is brilliant! I've always wanted to know those numbers! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

naughty kim said:


> Is Book Report still free if you earn less than $1,000 a month?


Sure is! I stand by what I've said all along: My goal isn't to make money off of people dreaming of becoming successful authors. The goal is to _help_ people becoming successful, and then charge a (hopefully reasonable) fee.



WJWings said:


> This is brilliant! I've always wanted to know those numbers! Thanks for sharing


You're welcome!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't seem to type a custom value into the page reads value. Could be an issue with Safari on my iPad. Will check on my PC later, but I do most of my checking on my iPad.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

BookReport said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> Something must have gotten mixed up here, because there are zero unanswered emails in our system. I'll investigate to make sure it isn't something on our end. In the meantime, could you try resending your email to [email protected] ? You can also shoot me a PM here if that doesn't seem to work.


I sent an email and it took so long to get a reply, I'd forgotten what it was about. However, I did get one eventually.

Now, I see you have paperbacks included but does your update tell us which is which? I have one of my books on the report twice, with no explanation, but kdp tells me I have sold a paperback. So do I assume that's the one? And is it only kdp paperbacks you are including, or Createspace ones as well?

I think Book Report is a great tool and for it to be free up to $1000 and then only $10 a month, knocks all the competition of its perch. Thank you.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is a fantastic addition. Although I don't get all that many sales or page reads I love Book Report - especially hearing the ka-ching


----------



## Beth_Hammond (Oct 30, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> This is a fantastic addition. Although I don't get all that many sales or page reads I love Book Report - especially hearing the ka-ching


The Ka-ching is the best part


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Rinelle Grey said:


> I can't seem to type a custom value into the page reads value. Could be an issue with Safari on my iPad. Will check on my PC later, but I do most of my checking on my iPad.


Thanks for catching this. It should be fixed now. Please let me know if it isn't.



Doglover said:


> I sent an email and it took so long to get a reply, I'd forgotten what it was about. However, I did get one eventually.
> 
> Now, I see you have paperbacks included but does your update tell us which is which? I have one of my books on the report twice, with no explanation, but kdp tells me I have sold a paperback. So do I assume that's the one? And is it only kdp paperbacks you are including, or Createspace ones as well?
> 
> I think Book Report is a great tool and for it to be free up to $1000 and then only $10 a month, knocks all the competition of its perch. Thank you.


Getting customer service to scale has proven a lot harder than I expected, but things are currently better than ever with response times. 67% emails get a response within 24 hours, and I'm working towards 100%.

About the paperbacks:

- I'm working on a better way to discern the two. For now, the best way might be just clicking the link in the table and seeing if it brings you to the Amazon page for the paperback or the ebook. If you're in KDP Select, you can also tell because paperbacks don't get any page reads.
- Currently it only includes KDP paperbacks, not Createspace.

I'm glad you enjoy the service!



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> This is a fantastic addition. Although I don't get all that many sales or page reads I love Book Report - especially hearing the ka-ching





Beth_Hammond said:


> The Ka-ching is the best part


I've been thinking about making some changes to the Ka-Ching. What would you think of it only going off once per dollar earned, instead of every time the earnings go up at all? Some people don't like when it goes off, and they go to check their earnings, and they've only gone up by $0.002.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Thanks for catching this. It should be fixed now. Please let me know if it isn't.
> 
> Getting customer service to scale has proven a lot harder than I expected, but things are currently better than ever with response times. 67% emails get a response within 24 hours, and I'm working towards 100%.
> 
> ...


Sales of e books don't get any page reads either, so that doesn't help me see which is paperback and which is e book. Never mind; you are doing a great job.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> I've been thinking about making some changes to the Ka-Ching. What would you think of it only going off once per dollar earned, instead of every time the earnings go up at all? Some people don't like when it goes off, and they go to check their earnings, and they've only gone up by $0.002.


Nooooo . Please keep it for minor amounts. Mine only go up by cents. if you change it to dollars I'll never hear it


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Acheknia said:


> Nooooooo, please, I need the Kerching (English)
> 
> It might only be 21p sometimes but that kerching is so exciting, please don't take it away, pleeeeeaaaasssseeee.
> I don't earn enough to hear it at all if it changes to $1 or£1.
> ...





Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Nooooo . Please keep it for minor amounts. Mine only go up by cents. if you change it to dollars I'll never hear it


Alright, the people have spoken! If I do add a new way for Ka-Ching to work, it'll definitely be as a second option, not a replacement of how it works now. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> Alright, the people have spoken! If I do add a new way for Ka-Ching to work, it'll definitely be as a second option, not a replacement of how it works now. Thanks for the feedback!


Phew! That's a relief. Thank you


----------



## Morgan Worth (May 6, 2017)

This is great news!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, it's working now, thanks! I did have to reload, but all great now. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Yes, it's working now, thanks! I did have to reload, but all great now. Thanks for the quick response!


You're welcome! All updates do still require a reload, for now at least.


----------



## Beth_Hammond (Oct 30, 2015)

I's so glad the ka-ching isn't going away. That would be like the time Coke made New Coke and then had to release Classic Coke because the masses were not well pleased. >.>


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Beth_Hammond said:


> The Ka-ching is the best part


I love that sound, too. LOL


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Book Report now lets you add custom attributes to your books. This means you can give Book Report more information about your books, and then generate reports based on that information.

Some questions that are easily answered with custom attributes:

How much have each of my *series* earned?
How do today's earnings break down by *genre*?
Do I earn more from *individual books*, or *bundles*?

And one more, that publishing companies who use Book Report might be excited about:

How much did each *ghost writer* earn last month?

This feature is entirely customizable: any way you'd like to slice and dice your books is now possible with Book Report. So how does it work?

Click here to read the rest of the blog post.

The blog post goes into a few more specifics about the update. It also mentions that we've launched a new support website, since we've outgrown the single-page FAQ.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

These are great additions! However, after I enter an attribute, the value field is grayed out and I'm not able to enter anything in that field.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Christine Kersey said:


> These are great additions! However, after I enter an attribute, the value field is grayed out and I'm not able to enter anything in that field.


Sorry about the confusion! This feature definitely has more of a learning curve than any others I've added.

The flow to add a new attribute is:

- Click the Add an Attribute button
- Type the kind of attribute on the left, something like "Series", "Genre", or "Length". If it's new, you'll have to click "Create a new attribute: X". It will then go gray.
- Type the value of that attribute, for this specific book, on the right. "The Harry Potter Series", "Fantasy", or "Novel".
- They should both go gray while the process, and then they should be added to the system.

You can check out this article on the support site for some more examples and instructions.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are the steps I followed, but after typing Genre in the Attribute field, when I click in the Value field, there's a circle with a line in it. The Attribute field stays white and the Value field stays grey. I'm using Chrome, btw. I also completely logged out then logged back in.

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Christine Kersey said:


> Those are the steps I followed, but after typing Genre in the Attribute field, when I click in the Value field, there's a circle with a line in it. The Attribute field stays white and the Value field stays grey. I'm using Chrome, btw. I also completely logged out then logged back in.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue?


Oh, one more thought for where the confusion might be: After typing Genre, if it's the first time you're adding a genre to a book, you'll need to click "Create new attribute: Genre" in the dropdown.


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Christine Kersey said:


> These are great additions! However, after I enter an attribute, the value field is grayed out and I'm not able to enter anything in that field.


As soon as you type in something into the attribute field, you should see a popup say "Create New Attribute called X" or something like that. Click on that popup to create the attribute. The value field should then be enabled.

(I'm on Chrome, btw.)


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TaraCrescent said:


> As soon as you type in something into the attribute field, you should see a popup say "Create New Attribute called X" or something like that. Click on that popup to create the attribute. The value field should then be enabled.
> 
> (I'm on Chrome, btw.)


Yep, you got it! Creating attributes is an explicit action. New attributes are added all over the system, and generally you'll be applying them more often than adding new ones, so there's that extra step to confirm that you really do want to make a new one. I've updated the support document to be clearer about this.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

TaraCrescent said:


> As soon as you type in something into the attribute field, you should see a popup say "Create New Attribute called X" or something like that. Click on that popup to create the attribute. The value field should then be enabled.


Okay, that was the problem. I expected tab to save it, not to have to click on something else. It's working now. Thanks!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Christine Kersey said:


> Okay, that was the problem. I expected tab to save it, not to have to click on something else. It's working now. Thanks!


Glad you got it working! Please let me know if you run into any other issues. And enjoy the data!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting. Whatcha gonna do with the genre data that you collate from all the users of Book Report? I bet you could do some interesting reports with that.


----------



## blubarry (Feb 27, 2015)

This was a fantastic update. The first thing I did was add series info for each book. I knew what my best selling series was, but was surprised that a series I've always considered a poor earner has actually done pretty well in the 3 years it's been out. Thanks for the update!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Interesting. Whatcha gonna do with the genre data that you collate from all the users of Book Report? I bet you could do some interesting reports with that.


Me? The only thing I'll be doing is keeping my eye on the total amount of metadata, and the trends (like the average number of a values an attribute gets), so that I can design features with custom attributes in mind. Hopefully many many interesting reports are generated with it by you guys though!



blubarry said:


> This was a fantastic update. The first thing I did was add series info for each book. I knew what my best selling series was, but was surprised that a series I've always considered a poor earner has actually done pretty well in the 3 years it's been out. Thanks for the update!


That's awesome to hear. This is exactly what I designed the feature for.


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Echoing the others - this is an awesome feature. Not to sound too greedy, but any plans down the line of creating reports that filter by more than one attribute?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It seems to have broken my ka-ching


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

LKRigel said:


> It seems to have broken my ka-ching


I will look into that. Definitely not intended!



TaraCrescent said:


> Echoing the others - this is an awesome feature. Not to sound too greedy, but any plans down the line of creating reports that filter by more than one attribute?


No worries about sounding greedy! One thing I like about new feature launches is hearing the ideas that other people come up with once they see them.

I have thought about doing this, but I'm not sure yet. It adds complexity, and _usually_ you can accomplish a similar thing by just creating a new attribute that includes all the books that would match the multiple filters. And adding attributes to books that match a set of filters isn't too tough. But it's definitely on my mind that currently there are more ways to slice and dice on the Books tab than on Historical. We'll see!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Me? The only thing I'll be doing is keeping my eye on the total amount of metadata, and the trends (like the average number of a values an attribute gets), so that I can design features with custom attributes in mind. Hopefully many many interesting reports are generated with it by you guys though!.


Ah, ok. I figured you'd be able to run some reports with all the user data, like if you had 1000 data points from authors who labeled their books as 'urban fantasy', you could run a report and see how that genre is doing compared to other genres labeled by users. Then you'd see trends from a larger dataset and could do interesting things with it.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

So a friend of mine [ahem] is a bit dim when it comes to this stuff and would like a few more examples of how this works. For example, if you put "Series" as a new attribute, what do you put as the value? A book name? A series name?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> So a friend of mine [ahem] is a bit dim when it comes to this stuff and would like a few more examples of how this works. For example, if you put "Series" as a new attribute, what do you put as the value? A book name? A series name?


Sure, I can give some more examples.

Let's say you want to be able to break up your library by series. That means for every book in your library, you should add an attribute called "Series" and set it to the name of the series that book is in. So George R. R. Martin would put "Series" on the left and "A Song of Ice and Fire" on the right for those five books.

Or lets say you've published novels, novellas, short stories, and collections. For each book, you could add a Length attribute by putting "Length" on the left and the length of the book on the right. So your novels would end up with Length: Novel in their list of attributes.

Each attribute is a piece of information about a specific book. So you're telling Book Report that for this book, "Genre" is "Science fiction". For this book, "Series" is "The Hunger Games". For this book, "Length" is "Novella".

So to answer your question: If you put "Series" as a new attribute, you should put the series that the book is a part of as the value.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

The entire month of June is missing since the update - messing up my Ytd & 90 day numbers. Year to date graph jumps straight from May to July!   This happening for anyone else?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Oh, I see! Thanks!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

KaiW said:


> The entire month of June is missing since the update - messing up my Ytd & 90 day numbers. Year to date graph jumps straight from May to July!  This happening for anyone else?


Very strange, I haven't heard any other reports of this. Does refreshing the page and relaunching Book Report help at all? I'll be looking into it.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

My problem is a little more basic. When I add an attribute, it won't let me add a value. Makes it pretty worthless. I've tried exiting and reloading, still the same behavior.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> My problem is a little more basic. When I add an attribute, it won't let me add a value. Makes it pretty worthless. I've tried exiting and reloading, still the same behavior.


Yep, I'm hearing this from a few people. I think the user interface is less clear than it should be around this. When you add an attribute on the left side, if it's new, you have to click the "Create a new attribute: X" option from the dropdown. That will open up the value field.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

What would be really neat now would be to be able to attribute colors to all those things... author names, and all those tags. ^^
For example, I could give a color to each author name, and then if I look at the charts per genre, I could give a color to each genre, or each length, or each year of publication, etc.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> My problem is a little more basic. When I add an attribute, it won't let me add a value. Makes it pretty worthless. I've tried exiting and reloading, still the same behavior.


I ran into this and found the solution. When you click on Add an Attribute, two fields appear. You key in the Attribute you want (Series, genre, etc.) and then you have to click the white box that appears under the field that says "Create a new attribute: xxx". Once you click that white box, the Value field turns from gray to white and you can enter a value. And then click the white box under value once it's in, and you should be set. Not entirely intuitive, but easy once they're in there.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Jim Johnson said:


> I ran into this and found the solution. When you click on Add an Attribute, two fields appear. You key in the Attribute you want (Series, genre, etc.) and then you have to click the white box that appears under the field that says "Create a new attribute: xxx". Once you click that white box, the Value field turns from gray to white and you can enter a value. And then click the white box under value once it's in, and you should be set. Not entirely intuitive, but easy once they're in there.


Thanks, Jim. Definitely not intuitive.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> Thanks, Jim. Definitely not intuitive.


Sorry about that, I was aiming for intuitive. These things can be very hard to predict before launch. Thank you for the feedback!



Nathalie Aynie said:


> What would be really neat now would be to be able to attribute colors to all those things... author names, and all those tags. ^^
> For example, I could give a color to each author name, and then if I look at the charts per genre, I could give a color to each genre, or each length, or each year of publication, etc.


Yeah, custom colours could make a lot of sense. Currently, the colours should always be consistent -- so the "Fantasy" slice of the pie chart will be that same in every report -- but choosing them yourself could be nicer for sure.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Well anyway, I like it. Thanks for the update!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> Well anyway, I like it. Thanks for the update!


Glad to hear it! It's always a pleasure to launch new features that people find useful.


----------



## Mercedes Vox (Jul 22, 2014)

I put all my series in Attributes named for that book's respective series, then created a Series Attribute called Stand-Alone for books that aren't part of a series. That makes the Series function twice as useful for me. Awesome!


----------



## Germanikus (Nov 14, 2016)

That's a nice update. Good work. One thing I noticed. The buttons on the settings page don't have any colors anymore. I liked that to get to the refresh button without giving it to much thought.

And when I am at it.Two feature requests: I would like to be able to get a daily chart for more than a 90 day period. Also a refresh button on the start page would be nice.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Germanikus said:


> That's a nice update. Good work. One thing I noticed. The buttons on the settings page don't have any colors anymore. I liked that to get to the refresh button without giving it to much thought.
> 
> And when I am at it.Two feature requests: I would like to be able to get a daily chart for more than a 90 day period. Also a refresh button on the start page would be nice.


+1 to all of that.

A more easily accessible refresh button would be particularly nice since I've noticed since the last big update that I often need to press it a couple of times to get a refresh. (As in, I click to the BookReport page, which has been open on my computer and see it hasn't updated since I last checked, but there's a little circle in the corner, I wait until it finishes, no change to sales. So I go across and hit refresh and again wait for the circle to disappear, still no update. So I go back and press it again, wait for the circle, now the update appears. It would be nice not to have to do so much tabbing around during that process!)


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

vaughanwsmith said:


> Since series is such a pervasive concept I think you could do more with it rather than rely on authors to configure it.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


This information is already there. The script is run from the Bookshelf now, and all the series information is available on that page.

So series can already be ordered by publishing date, from info already available, thus no human action should be required.

I transfer BR info to a spreadsheet, which is in publication order. I dont want the report in money on the day order, I want it in publication order within series, because that's the order in my spreadsheet.

Given this info is available on the page the script is run from, all I should need to do is select the option to produce the report in publication date within series order.

While you're at it though, how about a print function? At the moment, I have to print page 2 of the browser print function at 80%, in order to just get the list of sales, in the wrong order. Takes me double the time to transfer to the spreadsheet than it should, simply because the report isn't designed for paper, and its all in the wrong order because the assumption money on the day is how we want to see it, which for me it isn't. I could use just the stats part on a report for printing, in publication date within series order, formatted for 1 line per book.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Love, love, love the new update! Thanks!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

❤❤❤🤘🏻🤘🏻🤘🏻


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I absolutely love the new update! It's so nice to see my earnings per series, plus I can now break down today's data by marketplace, which is something I've been wanting for a while.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

***********


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

For anybody who also lost their ka-ching - I found my solution. I have a video autoplay disabler, and once I disabled that for BookReport, the ka-ching came back. I think I downloaded the app close to the time the upgrade came through and didn't associate the two.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Mercedes Vox said:


> I put all my series in Attributes named for that book's respective series, then created a Series Attribute called Stand-Alone for books that aren't part of a series. That makes the Series function twice as useful for me. Awesome!


Smart! I honestly hadn't thought of that before.



Germanikus said:


> That's a nice update. Good work. One thing I noticed. The buttons on the settings page don't have any colors anymore. I liked that to get to the refresh button without giving it to much thought.
> 
> And when I am at it.Two feature requests: I would like to be able to get a daily chart for more than a 90 day period. Also a refresh button on the start page would be nice.


Yep, I did play around with the look of the Settings tab a bit. It'll get a total redesign one of these days. The refresh button will be in the same spot until then, so hopefully your muscle memory can adapt! I'll think about adding a refresh button that's easier to access, I can definitely see the appeal of that. And the 90 day limit on the daily chart was put in place to keep the servers, well, not on fire. Maybe not here forever, but we'll see.



MelanieCellier said:


> A more easily accessible refresh button would be particularly nice since I've noticed since the last big update that I often need to press it a couple of times to get a refresh. (As in, I click to the BookReport page, which has been open on my computer and see it hasn't updated since I last checked, but there's a little circle in the corner, I wait until it finishes, no change to sales. So I go across and hit refresh and again wait for the circle to disappear, still no update. So I go back and press it again, wait for the circle, now the update appears. It would be nice not to have to do so much tabbing around during that process!)


I've heard several reports of that stickiness while trying to refresh. It's tricky, because if the spinner stops spinning, that means the program ran fine -- we asked Amazon for the latest data, and they sent it over and we added it to the reports -- but sometimes it seems like Amazon isn't handing over the latest numbers. Hoping to have this more reliable in the future.



vaughanwsmith said:


> This sounds great. I've been manually selecting particular books to build series reports so thanks!
> 
> Since series is such a pervasive concept I think you could do more with it rather than rely on authors to configure it.
> 
> ...


These are really interesting ideas. Series are definitely common, and those would be interesting figures to generate with ease. I can't see anywhere that it could click into the current interface, but it could be worth adding a whole new section for.



TimothyEllis said:


> This information is already there. The script is run from the Bookshelf now, and all the series information is available on that page.
> 
> So series can already be ordered by publishing date, from info already available, thus no human action should be required.
> 
> ...


There are a couple reasons I decided against writing a crawler to figure out which series books were in:

1. Not everyone uses the options within KDP to label their series.
2. Some series are too complex for the KDP labels -- like three separate trilogies that also form an entire saga.
3. Although it might work with series, it wouldn't work for a lot of other attributes. This system had to come eventually!

Hope that makes sense! This feels to me like a sort of catch-all solution for the various ways authors might want to divvy up their books, and it's much cleaner than trying to sort all the books programmatically.

About the printing -- I am a very technical guy, and I've honestly never thought about printing pages from Book Report. What do you like about having physical copies?



LKRigel said:


> For anybody who also lost their ka-ching - I found my solution. I have a video autoplay disabler, and once I disabled that for BookReport, the ka-ching came back. I think I downloaded the app close to the time the upgrade came through and didn't associate the two.


Ah yeah, I never thought of that! That could definitely do it. For anyone else wondering, I did also find a bug that may have broken the ka-ching for some, and it is now fixed.



Rinelle Grey said:


> Love, love, love the new update! Thanks!





ebbrown said:


> ❤❤❤&#129304;&#127995;&#129304;&#127995;&#129304;&#127995;





C.F. said:


> I absolutely love the new update! It's so nice to see my earnings per series, plus I can now break down today's data by marketplace, which is something I've been wanting for a while.





PhoenixS said:


> Show off.
> 
> Awesome ♥


Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

BookReport said:


> There are a couple reasons I decided against writing a crawler to figure out which series books were in:
> 
> 1. Not everyone uses the options within KDP to label their series.
> 2. Some series are too complex for the KDP labels -- like three separate trilogies that also form an entire saga.
> ...


No, as ex-IT, it sounds like excuses not to do the work to make it easier for those who do follow the standards. You should be doing both.



> This feels to me like a sort of catch-all solution for the various ways authors might want to divvy up their books, and it's much cleaner than trying to sort all the books programmatically.


Yes, but it makes it a lot harder for people with a lot of series, or long series. I've 15 books in my first series. People with 50+ books in 10+ series are being told to do a lot of work, which should be easy to program so we need to do none. Sure, some people have non-standard systems, but that's what you just built is for.



> About the printing -- I am a very technical guy, and I've honestly never thought about printing pages from Book Report. What do you like about having physical copies?


I dont like it at all.

But I have 19 books I transfer to a spreadsheet every day, and that's too many to write out on paper like I used to. So now I print them. But because they come out in a random order every day (might be money based but its effectively random for me), I have to hunt the list 19 times every day to add the stats to the spreadsheet.

I'd rather not waste the paper, but there is no better way of transferring into my spreadsheet. I'd just like them printed in publishing date within series order, so I dont have to hunt for each title all the time.

The reason for the spreadsheet is to calculate full reads from pages read, and add it to sales. This gives me a trackable daily number for each book, a total for each book, and totals for each day.

BR is only good for sales and pages read. This does not provide a useful number for each book each day. Hence the spreadsheet, hence the printout to feed it from.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

A less than gracious post, Timothy Ellis, almost sour. Many people get BR free. You might mot be one of those but paying for something gives you no right to demand exactly what you want.

If Liam weren't quite so gracious himself I expect he'd refund your cash and rescind your membership.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

thesmallprint said:


> A less than gracious post, Timothy Ellis, almost sour. Many people get BR free. You might mot be one of those but paying for something gives you no right to demand exactly what you want.
> 
> If Liam weren't quite so gracious himself I expect he'd refund your cash and rescind your membership.


What? 

I'm an ex-systems analyst, ex-programmer, talking to a current analyst-programmer. This is professional IT talk, one IT person to another.

If I was his boss on this project, I'd have told him the same things in a lot fewer words. If it was me doing this project, I'd be asking me how I wanted it, since I am a user of it. Way too much programming is done these days without consulting with the people who will use it.

If he didn't want to discuss things, all he had to do was ignore me.

Please dont assign emotion where there isn't any, or you might start generating it.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TimothyEllis said:


> No, as ex-IT, it sounds like excuses not to do the work to make it easier for those who do follow the standards. You should be doing both.
> 
> Yes, but it makes it a lot harder for people with a lot of series, or long series. I've 15 books in my first series. People with 50+ books in 10+ series are being told to do a lot of work, which should be easy to program so we need to do none. Sure, some people have non-standard systems, but that's what you just built is for.


It's not excuses, just a product decision you don't agree with. Sorry about that! I hear your feedback, but I'm not really looking for a debate in this thread.



TimothyEllis said:


> I dont like it at all.
> 
> But I have 19 books I transfer to a spreadsheet every day, and that's too many to write out on paper like I used to. So now I print them. But because they come out in a random order every day (might be money based but its effectively random for me), I have to hunt the list 19 times every day to add the stats to the spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


Two things you should know about, just in case you don't:

- You can sort the table by title, alphabetically. Not exactly what you want, but maybe better than random!
- The table is formatted in such a way that it should be copy-pasteable into whatever spreadsheet application you're using.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

" This is professional IT talk, one IT person to another."

If that was the case you would have done this by PM. However your post was intended, it comes across, to me, at least, as an attempt to publicly deride the work done.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I've had a play with the new features now, and I cant get it to be useful in any way.

I went through all my books, giving what I thought should order them in the order I wanted the reports.

Except no. All I got was money order for the report, within the primary group.

All I want is a report which is in order of publishing order. I dont mind specifying an order tag on each book, but the end result has to ignore money on the report, and be in the order I specified. The easiest would be putting a number on each book, to give it an order.

Honestly, I cant see any use for the new functionality at all.



BookReport said:


> - You can sort the table by title, alphabetically. Not exactly what you want, but maybe better than random!
> - The table is formatted in such a way that it should be copy-pasteable into whatever spreadsheet application you're using.


First point - How? I see no way of doing this. In any case, this is completely pointless for me.
2nd point - No. You have the reverse to me. I list sales first, reads second. The spreadsheet is across wise as well, not downways, so it would need to be cut-paste individually for each book. Easier to print and re-type.

Oddly, I cant see why you moved to the bookshelf to launch BR from, given you're not accessing anything there. The whole point of going there for me, is to access the information there and use it structure the report.

Dont get me wrong, BR is still essential for me. But the whole added functionality for me is a "why did you bother?".


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

TimothyEllis said:


> Dont get me wrong, BR is still essential for me. But the whole added functionality for me is a "why did you bother?".


I find the added functionality really useful. In fact, it was one of the first features I requested when bookreport came out and I think Liam's done a brilliant job of incorporating a very flexible feature. If it doesn't work for you why not send Liam a feature request and see if it can be incorporated into a new upgrade.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

TobiasRoote said:


> I find the added functionality really useful. In fact, it was one of the first features I requested when bookreport came out and I think Liam's done a brilliant job of incorporating a very flexible feature.


Please explain what you're doing. And why.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> I've had a play with the new features now, and I cant get it to be useful in any way.
> 
> I went through all my books, giving what I thought should order them in the order I wanted the reports.
> 
> ...





TimothyEllis said:


> Please explain what you're doing. And why.


Hi Timothy! 

When I read your two previous posts, I couldn't help but read them as unnecessarily irritated.
I'm sure that's not what you want to convey, so I'm wishing you would edit those to reflect you understand both those facts:

BookReport doesn't owe anyone a specific update, or an update that works exactly as one needs it to work.
The fact that people find it useful is not a personal attack against your needs, they just found a cool idea to work with the update. 

To answer your question as to how it's useful to me, here is how:

I'm able to compare earnings per pen names, useful if I want to have a global view instead of loading other pages
I'm able to compare earnings per series, and see which one is the most successful
I'm able to compare earnings per genre, and it has shown me that I should focus on writing more autism non-fiction books
I'm able to compare earnings per length (KENPC range), and that I sell more 50-100 KENPC books than I do longer books
I'm able to compare earnings per year of publication, and my books from 2011 are the one that sold the most

I'm sure that's not what you want to do specifically.
I know I'm a nobody. I don't even pay for BookReport, and might never pay for it, that's how prawny I am.

I'm not speaking for anyone else but myself, but I want to say I liked the update and can't wait to see what BookReport comes up with next. 

I think the best way to obtain what you need is to:

Ask Book Report nicely, with details, instead of ranting about how the update is not working for you.
Show how it can be beneficial for a lot of users, not you specifically. That'll give an incentive to work on it, if it serves n instead of 1. 

Oh, and to sort the tables, you just need to click (once, or twice) on the "ASIN" at the top of the book list. It also works with "USD", "Pages", and "Sales", etc.. It's not working alphabetically, though, or maybe I missed that, but that may be easy for BookReport to change, if he wants to, and if people need this feature.

I like when people get along.
When they can't, I like when things are discussed gently.

I think what BookReport is doing is a great job, is free for a lot of us, and not that expensive even for those who have to pay. He's been very professional in answering and getting things to work. I think we can all show a little gratitude for this great tool and the person who is working his tutu off behind it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Hi Timothy!
> 
> When I read your two previous posts, I couldn't help but read them as unnecessarily irritated.
> I'm sure that's not what you want to convey, so I'm wishing you would edit those to reflect you understand both those facts:
> ...


Thank you for putting my own thoughts so eloquently and I agree totally.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> When I read your two previous posts, I couldn't help but read them as unnecessarily irritated.


As I've said before, I'm ex-IT talking to IT. There is no emotion in this at all. The only emotion comes with being told I'm being emotional.

I'm feeding back my experience with the program. Period.



> I'm sure that's not what you want to convey, so I'm wishing you would edit those to reflect you understand both those facts:


Any emotional perception is coming from you, because you see it, not because it is there.



> BookReport doesn't owe anyone a specific update, or an update that works exactly as one needs it to work.
> The fact that people find it useful is not a personal attack against your needs, they just found a cool idea to work with the update.[/l][/l]




I really dont care how others find it, so their experience is no attack on me. What is an attack on me is being told I'm taking it as an attack.
All I'm doing is feeding back I found the upgrade useless, and what I would prefer instead. That is the purpose of threads which document the development of things like this.



> To answer your question as to how it's useful to me, here is how:
> 
> I'm able to compare earnings per pen names, useful if I want to have a global view instead of loading other pages
> I'm able to compare earnings per series, and see which one is the most successful
> ...


And none of it actually answered my question. This is what you do, not how you go about doing it. And incidentally, none of that is of any interest to me.



> I'm sure that's not what you want to do specifically.
> I know I'm a nobody. I don't even pay for BookReport, and might never pay for it, that's how prawny I am.


I do pay for it, and I'm very happy paying for it. In spite of the fact it presents its data in the worst possible way for me.



> I think the best way to obtain what you need is to:
> 
> Ask Book Report nicely, with details, instead of ranting about how the update is not working for you.[/l][/l]




When I rant, believe me you will know the difference.  


> Show how it can be beneficial for a lot of users, not you specifically. That'll give an incentive to work on it, if it serves n instead of 1.[/l][/l]




I can't do that. I can only speak for me.



> Oh, and to sort the tables, you just need to click (once, or twice) on the "ASIN" at the top of the book list.


None of which deliver the report anywhere near the order I want them in.

But thanks, that is the answer I wanted from my question. I had no idea you could click on that. But its not ASIN on the today page, just the summary page.



> It also works with "USD", "Pages", and "Sales", etc.. It's not working alphabetically, though, or maybe I missed that, but that may be easy for BookReport to change, if he wants to, and if people need this feature.


So I see. None of which interest me at all.



> I like when people get along.
> When they can't, I like when things are discussed gently.


Well I'm sorry, this is the real world. In this thread I'm in professional IT mode. The iceberg which sank the Titanic doesn't do light and fluffy.

Come to think of it, I'm getting too old for light and fluffy. I say it as it is.

These days I tend to go by, if you dont want the hammer, dont push the hammer button!



> I think what BookReport is doing is a great job, is free for a lot of us, and not that expensive even for those who have to pay. He's been very professional in answering and getting things to work. I think we can all show a little gratitude for this great tool and the person who is working his tutu off behind it.


This isn't a gratitude thread. This was a 'look at this, isn't it great?' thread, and I'm just not impressed with it, and have said what I would like instead/as well as.

I get that others like it.

But when you post you've added stuff, part of the response to expect is some people didn't like it. If you cant handle the negative feedback, you shouldn't post in a public place, but make your announcements to people's email address privately.


----------



## Longtime Lurker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Hi Timothy!
> 
> When I read your two previous posts, I couldn't help but read them as unnecessarily irritated.
> I'm sure that's not what you want to convey, so I'm wishing you would edit those to reflect you understand both those facts:
> ...


This post was fantastic, thank you Nathalie! You are Queen of Everything  I am just learning how to use Book Report so I found it very useful. And thank you Book Report creator.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, I'll put in my 2 cents worth. Timothy, I can hear where you are coming from. It is very disappointing when something is new improved but not in a way that is of any use to me personally, and it is really annoying when someone says 'you can do this' without telling you how.

I have only one pen name for one book, so that is of no interest, but it could be in the future. I use it exactly the same way as before the changes, so I don't really have an opinion about that. However, since changing to bookshelf, Book Report disappears when I click on it because it has timed out. It never used to time out before; it used to be ka-chinging all day. I don't like that at all.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> And none of it actually answered my question. This is what you do, not how you go about doing it. And incidentally, none of that is of any interest to me.


I suppose that too, isn't of any interest to you, but just so you know, you're coming off as harsh.

That you wanted instruction was not clear to me.
After all, you're IT: if I can figure it out, I assume you can too.
You asked Tobias to explain what he was doing and why, not *how*.

Now that you know *how*, and it still doesn't work for you, I recommend going to the support page and making a feature request.
That's the best way to go. But you know that, right? You're IT. 

New rant:
BOOK REPORT (屮ﾟДﾟ)屮 Y U NO MAKE COFFEE?!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Doglover said:


> . However, since changing to bookshelf, Book Report disappears when I click on it because it has timed out. It never used to time out before; it used to be ka-chinging all day. I don't like that at all.


My Book Report doesn't time out. I have it on all day longing to hear a ka-ching.  Not sure why yours should time out.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> My Book Report doesn't time out. I have it on all day longing to hear a ka-ching.  Not sure why yours should time out.


Neither do I, but it does. I click on it and it goes back to the Amazon bookshelf. Very annoying.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Doglover said:


> Neither do I, but it does. I click on it and it goes back to the Amazon bookshelf. Very annoying.


Have you checked your settings? Perhaps there is something that logs you out.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Have you checked your settings? Perhaps there is something that logs you out.


No, settings all ok. It doesn't do it every time, just more times than not.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

***************


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PhoenixS said:


> I believe this might be on Amazon's side after a period of inactivity where it logs you out if the "Keep me signed in" box on the login page isn't ticked. The box is right under the big orange SIGN IN button. This seems to be a recent addition in the past couple of months, either right before or at the same time the new dash was introduced.


As far as I can tell, that tick box doesn't work. Or if it does, it lasts for less than a day.

I access BR 2 or 3 times a day, at around the same times each day. 2 out of 3 times, BR reports the bookshelf has timed out. I tick keep me signed in boxes as a habit, but Amazon's work the worst of any other site I use, most of which leave you logged in for at least a week.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

The reports that Book Report generates are now much more customizable. You can dig deeper into the numbers than ever before, without making the experience any more complicated. The pie chart, the line chart, the details table; they're all customizable. Also, we now crawl the KENPC for all books, which allows us to bring back the borrow.

*Bringing back the borrow?*

KDP doesn't give authors access to borrow numbers. That has not changed. But they do give enough data to come up with a rough borrow estimate. If a book is 200 pages long and it has received 10,000 page reads, Book Report will now estimate it has been borrowed 50 times. By default it assumes that each borrower read the whole thing, although you can tweak that in Settings.

This estimate can be fascinating. You might have a novella that never breaks into your top earners, but is consistently borrowed more than the rest of your catalog. A short story might only earn $0.10 each time someone reads it, but if ten people read it every day that's still great news for your publishing business.

We've added a page to the support site that goes into more detail about this calculation. Click here to give it a read.

*Report Customization*

Next time you run Book Report, you'll notice a lot more blue in the headers. Everything blue can be clicked and customized.

For example, the pie chart can be customized in two ways. You can choose what each slice represents (a book, an author, a marketplace) and what determines the size of the slice (earnings, downloads, purchases). As always, the slices remain consistently colored. You might be surprised by the differences between the earnings graph and the units graph.

You can also choose what columns you'd like to see in the table at the bottom. You can add a column for the estimated borrows, and maybe hide the pages column. Or you could add one column for sales royalties, and a second for KDP Select royalties. There's a lot of data in there.

And of course, this stuff is even more powerful if you're making use of custom attributes.

Until this update, Book Report has been very focused on earnings. With this update, it can be customized to focus on reach instead.

*Pricing Changes*

Starting today, new Book Report subscriptions will cost $19/month or $190/year. Because we don't want to surprise anyone with a pricing change all existing subscriptions will remain at their current price for three months, when they'll also be moved to the new price.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for these new features  . Your 'click here' isn't clickable  .


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

BookReport said:


> *Pricing Changes*
> 
> Starting today, new Book Report subscriptions will cost $19/month or $190/year. Because we don't want to surprise anyone with a pricing change all existing subscriptions will remain at their current price for three months, when they'll also be moved to the new price.


Appreciate grandfathering in existing subs for 3 months, but can you explain the reasoning behind the price hike? I love BookReport, but, honestly, I'm not sure I love it enough to pay $19 a month. That's almost doubling the price for reasons that don't seem obvious to me. I'm wide, so the borrow estimates aren't much good to me tbh.


----------



## Trioxin 245 (Dec 29, 2017)

As a small business owner for many years, I understand the cost of doing business. And I understand that sometimes those prices go up and has to be passed along to the consumer or eaten by the company. What I am concerned with is the dramatic cost increase for the user. That is quite the hike, and I don't see why I am going to pay almost double for the same service I have today. In other words the new pie chart and the new borrow algorithm doesn't seem to be that great of a value, if that is what the increase is based on.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

$19/USD is beyond my price range for this. I guess I'll be cancelling in three months. Disappointing, because I like the service, but I'm wide, so the $9 increase is well outside of what I'm comforting paying. (especially since this is actually going to cost me $24/month in local currency).


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Wow. Thanks for these new features . Your 'click here' isn't clickable .


Links in my post should be working now! Thanks for catching that.



dgaughran said:


> Appreciate grandfathering in existing subs for 3 months, but can you explain the reasoning behind the price hike? I love BookReport, but, honestly, I'm not sure I love it enough to pay $19 a month. That's almost doubling the price for reasons that don't seem obvious to me. I'm wide, so the borrow estimates aren't much good to me tbh.


The server expenses for running Book Report have been growing faster than revenue. In part because of the growing number of free accounts for authors earning under $1000/month, and in part because the servers are now doing more complicated processing than ever before. I've got a few planned features that are going to require substantial server expansion, and raising the price gives me the headroom to add those features without fretting over pennies.

If Book Report isn't worth $19/month to you, I would totally understand you cancelling your subscription. Keep an eye on it though, because some of those planned features might push you back over the line!


----------



## Sati_LRR (Jul 10, 2017)

Another one here that won't be paying $19 for this. It doesn't matter how many bells and whistles are added, the value isn't there for a vast majority of indie authors.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Trioxin 245 said:


> In other words the new pie chart and the new borrow algorithm doesn't seem to be that great of a value, if that is what the increase is based on.


I'm interested in the borrows as it can pinpoint problems if a book has lots of borrows and NO page reads. I'm referring to the page flip and other problems that result in lost page reads.


----------



## Trioxin 245 (Dec 29, 2017)

"The server expenses for running Book Report have been growing faster than revenue. In part because of the growing number of free accounts for authors earning under $1000/month, and in part because the servers are now doing more complicated processing than ever before." 

Fair enough.


"I've got a few planned features that are going to require substantial server expansion, and raising the price gives me the headroom to add those features without fretting over pennies."---  That is fine but what are the features that are upcoming and that I am going to have to pay for now? And when is the estimated dates these features will be rolled out? You are asking me pay upfront now, for something in the future that I may not want, or will have to wait x amount of time see.

"If Book Report isn't worth $19/month to you, I would totally understand you cancelling your subscription. Keep an eye on it though, because some of those planned features might push you back over the line!" -------Sure, I guess others can pick up the tab and wait to see the new features. Sorry I am not buying into pay now, you will be happy later. Not a jab, but its what you are presenting. On a lighter note, you would make a great politician


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm interested in the borrows as it can pinpoint problems if a book has lots of borrows and NO page reads.


I think you've misunderstood. It's going to estimate your number of borrows based on pages read.


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

BookReport said:


> The server expenses for running Book Report have been growing faster than revenue. In part because of the growing number of free accounts for authors earning under $1000/month, and in part because the servers are now doing more complicated processing than ever before. I've got a few planned features that are going to require substantial server expansion, and raising the price gives me the headroom to add those features without fretting over pennies.


Would one of these planned features be the storing of daily sales? (Asks hopefully?) I'm trying to analyze each book's performance in its first week, month, etc, and in order to compare one launch with the next, I need daily sales data.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

@ Book Report - Is this new amount for everyone, or do us low earners still get a freebie? I don't think $19 is too much, considering some pay that much or more for a single landing page and other things less valuable are charging $20. When I make more than $1000 I shall be happy to pay it.


----------



## Anthony James (Oct 31, 2016)

I've added a few columns and tried to get Book Report to update, only to find the swirling circle spinning in infinity when I ask for even a modest quantity of data (i.e. this month).

Also, I'm someone who finds Book Report a handy tool to tell me a flat number for sales and a straight estimate of my earnings. That's a $10 tool for me. I don't really want the extra stuff, since I'm not really that bothered about anything else. A near-doubling of the price seems a bit rich for what's been added. 

How's about a two-tier structure? I'd happily keep paying $10 for the basic package. I'm really not sold on $19 for the extras.


----------



## Trioxin 245 (Dec 29, 2017)

Max Anthony said:


> I've added a few columns and tried to get Book Report to update, only to find the swirling circle spinning in infinity when I ask for even a modest quantity of data (i.e. this month).
> 
> Also, I'm someone who finds Book Report a handy tool to tell me a flat number for sales and a straight estimate of my earnings. That's a $10 tool for me. I don't really want the extra stuff, since I'm not really that bothered about anything else. A near-doubling of the price seems a bit rich for what's been added.
> 
> How's about a two-tier structure? I'd happily keep paying $10 for the basic package. I'm really not sold on $19 for the extras.


Count me in.


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

I love Book Report. I want to thank you for developing this amazing tool, which makes the viewing of our data so much FUN. But at the end of the day, it is more fun than useful for me. I've been thinking all along that $10 was a bit high for a collection of data that already exists for me on my KDP dashboard--albeit presented much more effectively via your service. I think you're doing a wonderful job with the software, but I'm adding my voice to say that $19 is beyond my reach. I totally understand the real world needs of servers and overhead, and I wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah. The basics is all I need, especially since I'm wide.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm wide and I'm with the others saying they'd be happy to continue paying $10 for the basics I've had to date, but have no interest in paying $19 for the new developments that are of no use to me.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Trioxin 245 said:


> That is fine but what are the features that are upcoming and that I am going to have to pay for now? And when is the estimated dates these features will be rolled out? You are asking to bare a cost now, for something in the future that I may not want, or will have to wait x amount of time see.


The new features will be rolled out before current subscribers are moved to the new price point in three months, so you will have time to try them out before the price increases for you.



Max Anthony said:


> I've added a few columns and tried to get Book Report to update, only to find the swirling circle spinning in infinity when I ask for even a modest quantity of data (i.e. this month).
> 
> Also, I'm someone who finds Book Report a handy tool to tell me a flat number for sales and a straight estimate of my earnings. That's a $10 tool for me. I don't really want the extra stuff, since I'm not really that bothered about anything else. A near-doubling of the price seems a bit rich for what's been added.
> 
> How's about a two-tier structure? I'd happily keep paying $10 for the basic package. I'm really not sold on $19 for the extras.


The new KENPC crawl can take a while if you have a large library, which might be the reason behind the spinner going forever. I'd try relaunching the software, then waiting for it to go away. And thank you for the input about the pricing.



Doglover said:


> @ Book Report - Is this new amount for everyone, or do us low earners still get a freebie? I don't think $19 is too much, considering some pay that much or more for a single landing page and other things less valuable are charging $20. When I make more than $1000 I shall be happy to pay it.


Low earners get the same price as always -- Free.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I've looked at the new chart and am confused. What are units?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm okay with paying more, and I'm wide so it's not giving me my entire picture anyway. I'm just an addict. That said, if the features hinted at, down the road, include tracking sales on non-Amazon platforms, i will be very excited.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Benjamin Douglas said:


> I love Book Report. I want to thank you for developing this amazing tool, which makes the viewing of our data so much FUN. But at the end of the day, it is more fun than useful for me. I've been thinking all along that $10 was a bit high for a collection of data that already exists for me on my KDP dashboard--albeit presented much more effectively via your service. I think you're doing a wonderful job with the software, but I'm adding my voice to say that $19 is beyond my reach. I totally understand the real world needs of servers and overhead, and I wish you nothing but the best!


Totally reasonable. Maybe I'll win you back with some future upgrades, maybe not. Thanks for your input!



Krista D. Ball said:


> Yeah. The basics is all I need, especially since I'm wide.





KhaosFoxe said:


> I'm wide and I'm with the others saying they'd be happy to continue paying $10 for the basics I've had to date, but have no interest in paying $19 for the new developments that are of no use to me.


Book Report has always been less useful for people who aren't KDP exclusive, and this update definitely doesn't address that. A future update may, but I'll understand if you unsubscribe until then.



Doglover said:


> I've looked at the new chart and am confused. What are units?


There should be a little asterisk next to "Units" that gives an explanation. Units are the estimated download number -- sales, borrows, and giveaways.



GeneDoucette said:


> I'm okay with paying more, and I'm wide so it's not giving me my entire picture anyway. I'm just an addict. That said, if the features hinted at, down the road, include tracking sales on non-Amazon platforms, i will be very excited.


I have no official statements to make on that subject at this time.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

I haven't used BookReport since mid-2017. At $10/month, I could ignore the charge. At $19/mo, I'll be cancelling.

In the spirit of constructive feedback, I'm unwilling to continue subsidizing the free-riders.

Subsidize a free trial for new users? Sure. Subsidize perpetual use by free-riders? Nope. Certainly not at the higher price.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you offering grandfathered people in the chance to sign up for a year at yesterday's price (I can only find the new price right now)? That might help ease people in.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Are you offering grandfathered people in the chance to sign up for a year at yesterday's price (I can only find the new price right now)? That might help ease people in.


Shoot an email to [email protected] and we'll get you moved to a yearly subscription at the old price.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Shoot an email to [email protected] and we'll get you moved to a yearly subscription at the old price.


Ok. I'll do that. I do like the service - I want to be clear. So if we can make this compromise, I'll do it for a year.


----------



## CallMeRed (May 12, 2016)

Adding my voice to say also that it's too rich for my blood. At $10 it was a luxury. I didn't need all the bells and whistles. A tiered structure would have been a more logical way to implement all the changes you want to make. Not nearly doubling rates across the board and having us pay for the freebie you offer.

What a way to end the week. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikkira (May 19, 2016)

I may have revenues of over barely over 1k a month, but as a new author, my ad expenses are about 99% of that. $19 will eat up any profits I make for the month, so I will most likely be cancelling in three months. $10 a month was stretching it.  Honestly, the borrow info doesn't really help, even though I'm in KDP Select. I can easily calculate that on my own just from looking at the pages per day. If it was based on rank changes, that might be helpful.


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Nikkira said:


> I may have revenues of over barely over 1k a month, but as a new author, my ad expenses are about 99% of that. $19 will eat up any profits I make for the month, so I will most likely be cancelling in three months. $10 a month was stretching it.  Honestly, the borrow info doesn't really help, even though I'm in KDP Select. I can easily calculate that on my own just from looking at the pages per day. If it was based on rank changes, that might be helpful.


This in a nutshell. If this took a snapshot of rank per hour and looked at jumps and whether it's a borrow or a sale, that would be valuable. I can divide two numbers together myself.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

I’m a big fan. $19 a month is very reasonable - I think it was underpriced before. Authors will have to decide whether they feel they get value - for me, it’s a nice complement to the KDP dash.


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

Two questions: 

1. Are you going to be charing people in 3 months who are on the year plan, bc the idea of buying into something for a year and then getting charged mid-session is not the best.

2. I honestly don't think having more on my screen I can get for myself is worth double if we can't get the information downloaded to an excel sheet. You had said a year ago you were working on bringing this back - is that not on the table any more?

Pretty colors and cha-china aside, I'd like something workable with my other vendor reporting. 

Thank you
Modify message


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lark Watson said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you going to be charing people in 3 months who are on the year plan, bc the idea of buying into something for a year and then getting charged mid-session is not the best.
> 
> ...


1. People with yearly subscriptions will get the full year that they paid for. The next time their subscription renews, assuming it's more than three months away, they'll be charged the new price.

2. I did bring back the data export feature. On the Settings tab, you can click the "Download all sales data" button.



Mark Dawson said:


> I'm a big fan. $19 a month is very reasonable - I think it was underpriced before. Authors will have to decide whether they feel they get value - for me, it's a nice complement to the KDP dash.


Thanks Mark, it means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

BookReport said:


> 2. I did bring back the data export feature. On the Settings tab, you can click the "Download all sales data" button.


Thanks - you might want to let people outside KB know - there's a bunch of us talking about how it went away and never came back. I appreciate you adding it back in!


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

I love BR and I'm wide.  I'm also one of those 'free riders' someone cited up above. Once I'm earning above the threshold I'd be fine with the price.
I'm LOVING the feature of changing the marketplaces from percentages to amounts and being able to switch around marketplaces and units etc.

Thanks for working on improvements and being open and honest about things.


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

I have no problem with the price increase, and the only feature I ever use, because I'm scared of breaking it, is the normal feature, but with hundreds of books on my dashboard, I wouldn't mind learning to use that borrow feature. (Hides behind the cushion from the scary tech-y-thing-y.)


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Low earners get the same price as always -- Free.


That's good to know. The indies making under $1,000 off Amazon annually probably would struggle to commit a fifth of that to BR.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Count me in the voices of people saying $19 is too much. Nearly doubling our cost for free riders isn't treating your customers fairly.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> That's good to know. The indies making under $1,000 off Amazon annually probably would struggle to commit a fifth of that to BR.


The limit is actually $1000 per month, not per year. So an author can earn up to $12,000 per year on the free tier. Also, a fifth of $1000 would be $200, not $19.



David Beers said:


> Count me in the voices of people saying $19 is too much. Nearly doubling our cost for free riders isn't treating your customers fairly.


I didn't say I was doubling the cost because of "free riders". The free users are a part of it, but far from the whole thing.



Atlantisatheart said:


> I have no problem with the price increase, and the only feature I ever use, because I'm scared of breaking it, is the normal feature, but with hundreds of books on my dashboard, I wouldn't mind learning to use that borrow feature. (Hides behind the cushion from the scary tech-y-thing-y.)


Book Report is pretty solid these days, you won't break it by poking around. Give it a try!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

(Bookreport person who is posting whose name I don't know - support emailed over and I'm signed up for the year under the old price. Thanks for doing that. I do appreciate it.)


----------



## Anthony James (Oct 31, 2016)

Is the "old price for a year" open to all? I'll likely pay 12 months up front if so.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

I have no problem with the price increase. The reason I searched out this thread was the wording in the blog post. It seems to suggest that if you're on an annual plan, you might be charged an extra $90 once May 15th rolls around. Your response above suggests that's not the case. But the blog post isn't 100% clear. I just re-read it, and I think the problem is you're trying to address monthly subs and yearly subs in the same paragraph. There needs to be a break between them.

As a customer who has no plans on canceling (ever), I think some of the pushback is centered around two things: one, a 90% increase in price is mentally difficult to swallow, even if the value is there, and two, the pricing explanation isn't entirely clear (which I don't think was your intent; the language suggests you're trying to be totally transparent, but it ends up being confusing). I think offering existing subscribers the chance to lock in another year at $100 would help with the former, which it seems you might be doing. The latter is definitely fixable with an edit to the blog post. 

Not criticizing. Just trying to help, since I want Book Report to stick around and be wildly profitable. Every time I have to use the regular Amazon dash, I'm...not happy. BR is easily worth the money. 

Nick


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

BookReport said:


> The limit is actually $1000 per month, not per year. So an author can earn up to $12,000 per year on the free tier. Also, a fifth of $1000 would be $200, not $19.


Thanks for the clarifications!

I meant $19/month = $228/year which is about a fifth of my misunderstood $1,000 a year. Mea culpa.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Krista D. Ball said:


> (Bookreport person who is posting whose name I don't know - support emailed over and I'm signed up for the year under the old price. Thanks for doing that. I do appreciate it.)


My name is Liam. Sometimes other people respond to emails, but I'm the only one who posts here.



Max Anthony said:


> Is the "old price for a year" open to all? I'll likely pay 12 months up front if so.


Yep, just send in an email and we'll get you set up.



Nicholas Erik said:


> I have no problem with the price increase. The reason I searched out this thread was the wording in the blog post. It seems to suggest that if you're on an annual plan, you might be charged an extra $90 once May 15th rolls around. Your response above suggests that's not the case. But the blog post isn't 100% clear. I just re-read it, and I think the problem is you're trying to address monthly subs and yearly subs in the same paragraph. There needs to be a break between them.
> 
> As a customer who has no plans on canceling (ever), I think some of the pushback is centered around two things: one, a 90% increase in price is mentally difficult to swallow, even if the value is there, and two, the pricing explanation isn't entirely clear (which I don't think was your intent; the language suggests you're trying to be totally transparent, but it ends up being confusing). I think offering existing subscribers the chance to lock in another year at $100 would help with the former, which it seems you might be doing. The latter is definitely fixable with an edit to the blog post.
> 
> ...


I've heard this a few places, and I have now updated the blog post with (hopefully) much clearer language. Yearly subscribers will not be seeing an extra charge in three months.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome! Hello Liam


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

It's awesome, Liam! 

Looks great, and it gets better and better. I find it much easier to get information off BR at a glance than it is from KDP Reports, and I really like that I can adjust the settings. 

I am one of those authors getting it for nix, but hopefully I will pass the breadline in 2018 and start paying you for your hard work.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm loving the new features! I don't think I'll include Borrow Royalties, Sales Royalties, and Borrows as a part of my everyday chart, as they make the chart a little cluttered, but they're super useful for zooming out more big picture.

For now, I've added Units to my everyday chart. It's really helpful for seeing how much a book is moving at a glance. And it's fun to look at my all time borrows and units moved. They really add up.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Loving the changes, loving the improvements.

I don't love the price hike, but I'll do the yearly sub and it's about five bucks a month higher than I'm used to paying (a little over $15 instead of $10), and five bucks isn't enough for me to really worry about. I get enough value out of book report to make it worth my while.

Besides, it's a tax write-off. The real cost to me is peanuts.

Hurry up with those new features.


----------



## Jaelynn (Jan 16, 2017)

BookReport said:


> The limit is actually $1000 per month, not per year. So an author can earn up to $12,000 per year on the free tier. Also, a fifth of $1000 would be $200, not $19.
> 
> I didn't say I was doubling the cost because of "free riders". The free users are a part of it, but far from the whole thing.
> 
> Book Report is pretty solid these days, you won't break it by poking around. Give it a try!


Is that true about an author earning up to $12k per year on the free tier? 
I've been getting charged every month ever since I hit more than $1k even though my income went under the threshold two months later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jaelynn said:


> Is that true about an author earning up to $12k per year on the free tier?
> I've been getting charged every month ever since I hit more than $1k even though my income went under the threshold two months later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, if that happened then it happened in error. Send an email at [email protected] and we'll make it right.



baldricko said:


> It's awesome, Liam!
> 
> Looks great, and it gets better and better. I find it much easier to get information off BR at a glance than it is from KDP Reports, and I really like that I can adjust the settings.
> 
> I am one of those authors getting it for nix, but hopefully I will pass the breadline in 2018 and start paying you for your hard work.


You can do it!



Crystal_ said:


> I'm loving the new features! I don't think I'll include Borrow Royalties, Sales Royalties, and Borrows as a part of my everyday chart, as they make the chart a little cluttered, but they're super useful for zooming out more big picture.
> 
> For now, I've added Units to my everyday chart. It's really helpful for seeing how much a book is moving at a glance. And it's fun to look at my all time borrows and units moved. They really add up.


Yep, a lot of the features added today are more for one-off deep dives, instead of things you leave on all the time. 14 columns is a lot! But I'm glad to hear you found one column worth keeping around in general. Anyone else plan on leaving any of the new columns on permanently?



bobfrost said:


> Loving the changes, loving the improvements.
> 
> I don't love the price hike, but I'll do the yearly sub and it's about five bucks a month higher than I'm used to paying (a little over $15 instead of $10), and five bucks isn't enough for me to really worry about. I get enough value out of book report to make it worth my while.
> 
> ...


Believe me, I am putting the time in to get the new features out ASAP.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I like the new borrow feature. You can work it out yourself, of course, but the appeal of Book Report for me is that it allows me to work out a lot of things I could work out for myself much more quickly and easily (and without keeping a bunch of records for myself). And the more books you have (all of varying lengths), the more useful the borrow feature becomes. I like that I can now very simply get a general sense of KU read-through in a series and also of borrow to sale percentages.

I do agree that a 90% price hike feels painful despite the overall dollar amount not being that high.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

BookReport said:


> Yep, a lot of the features added today are more for one-off deep dives, instead of things you leave on all the time. 14 columns is a lot! But I'm glad to hear you found one column worth keeping around in general. Anyone else plan on leaving any of the new columns on permanently?


I've already set mine up and will be leaving ~Borrows and Sale Royalties on permanently. As I said in my post above, the borrows will give me a sense of series read-through rates and borrow-to-sale ratio, the Sales Royalties will give me a non-estimated percentage comparison of income from reads vs sales (which is a feature I've been wanting for a while).


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I like how you keep improving the program, Liam. I can see how that big of a price jump is shocking some people -- me included -- but for someone doing a large volume of business it would likely be well worth it. Someday I hope to be one of the people who will need all that data. :/


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Jaelynn said:


> Is that true about an author earning up to $12k per year on the free tier?
> I've been getting charged every month ever since I hit more than $1k even though my income went under the threshold two months later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was under the impression book report automatically stopped billing monthly fees if you fell beneath $1,000/month in earnings. Check with the BR guy about it, because that sounds like a bug to me.

To the main point though... if you were earning 12k, $190 is 0.01583 of your total income for the year, minus the tax write-off, since it's a business expense (actual cost is probably around $11-$12/month when it's all said and done). Beneath that amount, BR is free, so it doesn't matter. Above that point, BR costs peanuts compared to income.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I’m totally addicted to book report at this point, so I’ll be paying the extra without complaint. 

They way it allows me to slice and dice my sales is worth it, and I’ve used it many times to help me analyse figures in a way that just wouldn’t be possible any other way.

Looking forward to seeing the upcoming features too!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Ohh, I’ve just been playing some more, and realised you can order the columns! So now I have earnings, paid units, sales, borrows, page reads, and free downloads, in that order! 

And I don’t know if this is new or not, but if you click on the title of the column, you can sort by that column! Loving this!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm keeping the Borrows and KU Royalties columns turned on. These are features I've been wanting for a long time, so I'm happy to see them added. 

As for the increase, I feel like it's a fair price for a tool I use every day. I want Book Report to stay successful, to continue to add new features, and to remain free for authors who aren't in a place where they can afford the paid plan yet (we've all been there). If that means a price increase, I'm good with it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

lilywhite said:


> I think you've misunderstood. It's going to estimate your number of borrows based on pages read.


Didn't digest that info properly . I hope Liam can introduce a ranking/borrow/sales feature. Would love to know the proper correlation.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess there won't be much writing done today - we'll all be tinkering with our new Book Report settings


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Anyone else plan on leaving any of the new columns on permanently?


I've got Sales, ~Borrows and Print sales in there, plus Earnings and Giveaways; that's my standard setup now. I like the estimated borrows, which is something I've been doing in my own tracking for a long time. I'm also thrilled to have print sales in a separate column, since the previous arrangement (listed in the Sales column) drove me nuts. I can see me using the separate columns for sales/borrows/print earnings too, from time to time. And thank you whoever pointed out that the columns can now be reordered. The more I tinker with the new version, the better I like it.

And if you can expand it to include non-Amazon sites, it will be perfect.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

BookReport said:


> If Book Report isn't worth $19/month to you, I would totally understand you cancelling your subscription. Keep an eye on it though, because some of those planned features might push you back over the line!


I like BookReport and I've recommended it widely in the past. The new features are mostly KU-focused and don't apply to me as I'm wide with everything now. I don't mind subsidizing "free riders" so much as paying for features I'll probably never use.

Giving you 100% honest feedback because I like you guys: I'll hang on for a couple of months, but probably will cancel before the hike kicks in. Probably won't be able to recommend as strongly with this price hike. I'll keep an eye out for new features, but you've probably lost me as a customer to be fully honest - I'll start looking for a substitute or just make do without. The basic feature set is simply not worth $19 a month, sorry.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

One thing I would LOVE to see (aside from non-Amazon platforms) is preorders. I know they don't count as sales, but it's a number, it's on Amazon, and it can be pulled.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I mostly find all the changes confusing, especially all the repetition. Borrows and Borrows, Sales and Sales, etc. The thing I like best about Book Report is the simplicity. But as long as it keeps telling me how much money I've made in dollars and kachinging when I get a sale, I'll be happy. I'll decide on the money when I actually make some. Knowing how much I'm actually making is definitely valuable to me. I can't do math and trying to figure out exchange rates is worse than having my teeth drilled to dust. *shudders*


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

WasAnn said:


> My BookReport seems to have quick working all the sudden. It was working fine with all the changes earlier, but now...nada. Anyone else?


It's refusing to show borrows for the period I was in KU, but I imagine it'll settle down in a day or two.


----------



## Anthony James (Oct 31, 2016)

I sent an email and got put on the yearly plan for $100, with a rebate for monies paid for the month so far. I appreciate the option to do this, so thank you for sorting it out (is Liam a one man band? I have no idea). 

When I was earning prawn money I naturally liked being able to use Book Report without charge, though I always thought that I'd want a lot more statistical analysis tools had I been paying for it. When I became a trout, the $10 mattered less, though $19 pushes it into the realms where I'd expect a lot more than trawled data presented nicely. 

Anyway, after that rambling last paragraph, I'm happy to pay $100 for a year and see what developments come from it in the next 12 months.


----------



## DrewMcGunn (Jul 6, 2017)

add me to the list of folks who were sticker shocked by the rise in price. I've come to enjoy the features previously available, and like the bells and whistles added by Liam's team.
I'm barely over the threshold and will have to decide if the new features are worth it for me to continue.

I may bite the bullet and see about locking in the lower price for the next year. 

I'll give props, though, and say that some of the new features are very useful to those of us in KU. I've incorporated a couple of them in the today and historical tabs.


----------



## writerlygal (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you, Liam, for continuing to increase what BookReport can do. $10/mo was a steal. I think people are surprised by the huge jump from $10 to $19. I bet if you had raised it to $15 the push back wouldn't have been as big. But I understand you have to do what you have to do. I'll continue to use BookReport as this is my full time gig & I make good money from it, & BookReport is invaluable to me in analyzing my business. I'm sure that some writers who don't make as much per month [$1,000 before expenses isn't that much when expenses might be 50% or more of revenue] might have a hard time paying $9 more, though, so I understand where they're coming from too. Cheers to all & thanks again Liam.


----------



## ShaneCarrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Question about the $1,000 a month limit: how does the system measure that? I love Book Report and when I first hit $1,000 a month was more than happy to pay for it. But I assumed I'd keep hitting that which, er, hasn't happened. So I broke the barrier with one month as a statistical outlier and then paid for a year subscription. Does the system basically charge you from ever on if you've ever made $1,000 in a month?

It doesn't really fuss me because $100 a year for Book Report is perfectly good value, it's less than the price of a pint of beer a month. But $190 a year when my income has dropped down to the low hundreds per month, starts to look like an unjustified outlay cost.

(Although I hope everyone who continues to pay for it remembers that it's tax deductible!)


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

For me, the old BR was fine. I could glance at my numbers and thery're there. Great. That saved me about 20 mins/ day or so going thru a SS. It was all good. 

I've been a paying member since it started, and liked it and was patient during the hiccups.

And only b/c I signed up on May 3rd and not the 29th like other authors, I'll get to keep it for a year at the old rate. 
Terrific.
I'm a paying customer and just got nailed with a doubling of a cost.
What a brilliant way of destroying any semblance of... well, you know, whatever, with the people paying for it.

At a C note a year, for the time it saved, I didn't bother looking around at other products. Can't guarantee that'll be the case in 2019. 
At. All.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I see nothing in the KU borrow description to suggest it checks to see if you are in KU or not. Hence, does it tell you you got a borrow, even if you're not in KU? We do still get reads.

90% increase in price is steep.

Especially since I cant see anything there I actually wanted.

What I wanted was the ability to sort the main list by release date. No release date, but you are accessing the KENPC value. Whats so hard about the release date, and adding a sort on it?

I looked at the added stuff, and even with the description, I can't work out what half of it is. Yes, I'm stupid at the moment, but stupid needs to at least understand what each option is to use it properly.

I've a while to decide if I continue, but you added nothing at all I wanted.

At the least, you could have allowed sorting the main list by sales (or everything else), but no, still ordered by money, which is not what I want to see. Money reflects days. I'm only interested in actual sales on the day, and what the order is.

Seriously, you could go back to the original version, and I'd be happier. All this tinkering has added nothing for me through 2 version's now, and now we have to pay twice as much for it.

I'm also less interested in borrows, which is impossible to determine, than I am in the number of full reads. That I used to calculate myself manually on a spreadsheet until transferring it all became too time consuming. Only sales and full reads per book, in release date order, are of any real interest to me. The daily earnings is a side interest, but for me, sales per day is more meaningful, because money can take a week or more to come in.

My income has dropped like a stone this year for various reasons, and while I'm still well above your threshold, I've crossed under my floor level, where I now need to justify expenses. Earnings is not a useful thing to base a fee on. Net profit is the only real consideration when determining to buy something. And its my bottom line which changed this year, much more than my earnings. And that determines if $19 a month is justifiable or not.

As I said, I'm yearly paid, so have some time to play around, before making a decision.

But a 90% increase in anything is a fall over the doorstep move, and will make most people pause. And it could well be a matter of shooting yourself in the foot. Most huge rises prove to be.

A prominent doing very well author over on FB declared a change to your competitor after someone pointed it out. Hard to not want to do the same. Now.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't know there were others still out there, man. Thanks for the heads up.
Whoa... I just had a thought...
In light of Data Guy's privatization yadda yadda...
Is this applet still secure?
Liam?


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Timothy, you can click on any of the columns and use that to sort by, so sorting by sales is still possible.

Seconding the fact that I would LOVE an option for BR to add preorders into the mix!


----------



## Sam B (Mar 28, 2017)

Like a few others, I initially choked on the idea of a nearly 100% price increase, then ran off and asked to be charged for the rest of the year so I could put off the increase till next February.

Then I remembered that having to pay for TBR at all means I'm making more than $1000 in a month. While a lot of that is spent on covers, editing, and ads, I'm still making a profit these days. Add that to the fact that the new KU borrow estimates are convenient, and in the big scheme of things, an extra $9 a month is worth it for me.

I know I can get the same figures by exporting my information into a spreadsheet, and I still will, to keep track of readthrough percentages, but having those numbers at a glance on TBR is nice. Plus my spreadsheets aren't as easy to customize and manipulate.

The one thing that's driving me crazy, and I think might always drive me crazy... My first four books were assigned pie chart colors that are SO SIMILAR that I can hardly tell them apart. I would so very much like the color of a book on the charts to be customizable. Is it already, and I've just overlooked it?


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks -- the new features are very helpful. All power to Book Report


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

ShaneCarrow said:


> Question about the $1,000 a month limit: how does the system measure that? I love Book Report and when I first hit $1,000 a month was more than happy to pay for it. But I assumed I'd keep hitting that which, er, hasn't happened. So I broke the barrier with one month as a statistical outlier and then paid for a year subscription. Does the system basically charge you from ever on if you've ever made $1,000 in a month?
> 
> It doesn't really fuss me because $100 a year for Book Report is perfectly good value, it's less than the price of a pint of beer a month. But $190 a year when my income has dropped down to the low hundreds per month, starts to look like an unjustified outlay cost.
> 
> (Although I hope everyone who continues to pay for it remembers that it's tax deductible!)


No, you pay only for the month when you earned $1000. I paid once!

As to the price rise, if you are making $1000 a month, unless that is your only income, $19 isn't a lot to pay for a great service.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Playing with the attributes now. I can see I'm going to lose some hours today in data analysis 

One thing I'd love would be for it to treat paperback and ebook versions of the same book as one book. Now we can have columns for paperback and ebook royalties, it would be nice to have them together. I can probably do something using attributes, but as a central feature this would make things simpler.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

archaeoroutes said:


> Playing with the attributes now. I can see I'm going to lose some hours today in data analysis
> 
> One thing I'd love would be for it to treat paperback and ebook versions of the same book as one book. Now we can have columns for paperback and ebook royalties, it would be nice to have them together. I can probably do something using attributes, but as a central feature this would make things simpler.


I don't agree. I sell very few paperbacks and want to know if one has sold. I like them to be separate.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Doglover said:


> No, you pay only for the month when you earned $1000. I paid once!
> 
> As to the price rise, if you are making $1000 a month, unless that is your only income, $19 isn't a lot to pay for a great service.


This makes me sad. Here's to many $1,000+ months to you!


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Abalone said:


> This makes me sad. Here's to many $1,000+ months to you!


Why, thank you. It was the month Amazon chose one of my books to include in its daily deals, so I'm not too despondent that I haven't repeated the goal. I have very little money with which to advertise, but when I do, things improve dramatically.


----------



## ShaneCarrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Doglover said:


> No, you pay only for the month when you earned $1000. I paid once!
> 
> As to the price rise, if you are making $1000 a month, unless that is your only income, $19 isn't a lot to pay for a great service.


Ha. Guess I should have held my horses and not bought a year subscription!


----------



## TellNotShow (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm more annoyed by the sneakiness of the price rise announcement.

ANY price rise, but particularly such a large one, should be made completely clear to all subscribers. Surely that's a priority.

Instead of that, when I opened Book Report today, I saw only a small announcement of new features, linking to a blog post, which I didn't initially read, as I wasn't interested in any new features. I'm not in KU, and don't care about borrows. It was only later, when I happened to check my email's Spam Folder and saw the Book Report email in there, that I noticed a price rise announcement, and I almost missed that. Here is that announcement:

"The reports that Book Report generates are now much more customizable. You can dig deeper into the numbers than ever before, without making the experience any more complicated. The pie chart, the line chart, the details table; they're all customizable. Also, we now crawl the KENPC for all books, which allows us to bring back the borrow. We have also changed our pricing. 
Read blog post​This update occurs automatically. The next time you run Book Report, you'll be running this version."

One short sentence about the price rise sneaked in at the end of a paragraph that also contains four other sentences, all longer than it. Followed by a button to click, then another paragraph that is also about the update. Whether it was intentional or not, it was an effective way to hide the nasty news of a 90% increase in price. This is extremely problematic. The price rise announcement SHOULD have had its own paragraph (almost certainly the FIRST paragraph). I believe it SHOULD have had its own email, or at least been a more prominent part of this email. And it SHOULD have been in the title of the email.

In BUSINESS, a price increase of ANY product the business uses is a VERY important consideration, and I almost missed this one. Not because I don't care, not because I don't pay attention, but because it was announced in a sneaky way. I am not happy about that at all.

As for the price increase itself, I WILL be paying it when my current year is up, but only IF there is something added in the meantime that adds considerable value to the product. It will need to save me time or help me sell more books.


----------



## Jaelynn (Jan 16, 2017)

ShaneCarrow said:


> Question about the $1,000 a month limit: how does the system measure that? I love Book Report and when I first hit $1,000 a month was more than happy to pay for it. But I assumed I'd keep hitting that which, er, hasn't happened. So I broke the barrier with one month as a statistical outlier and then paid for a year subscription. *Does the system basically charge you from ever on if you've ever made $1,000 in a month?*


It has for me, but Liam refunded my money. Although, yet again, like Clockwork yesterday, I got charged again lol So I'll have to contact him again.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm seconding that I'd love to be able to personalize the colors on the pie chart.



TimothyEllis said:


> I'm also less interested in borrows, which is impossible to determine, than I am in the number of full reads. That I used to calculate myself manually on a spreadsheet until transferring it all became too time consuming.


Timothy - You mentioned you had trouble following the descriptions of the new options, ~Borrows isn't actually borrows, it's what you refer to as full reads (assuming you leave the option in settings set at 100%)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

It’s worth it to me for now. 
What would make me stick with it after the price change is knowing that options to track other vendors is in the works. 
What would make me bigly happy is hearing books tracked via Author Central & ACX will soon be included. Keeping an eye on how my Kindle Worlds books are doing is pretty much impossible right now (other than guessing based on rank) and the KU income for those books is calculated differently than KDP KU books.


----------



## AlexisR (Apr 3, 2015)

EB said:


> It's worth it to me for now.
> What would make me stick with it after the price change is knowing that options to track other vendors is in the works.
> What would make me bigly happy is hearing books tracked via Author Central & ACX will soon be included.


I agree with this and some of the other comments here re: the new features. I love the product and am an annual subscriber (so can't really complain until my year is up) -- while the price hike isn't too painful by itself, it's frustrating that none of the new features feel great enough to be worth doubling the price to me. If we're funding dramatic future expansions, great. I'd love to see D2D and ACX folded under the Book Report umbrella somehow (although I'm not sure how that could work given the current implementation and a lack of API support).

An app that could span Amazon/ACX/wide marketplaces with the ease of use offered by Book Report would be fantastic and a real time-saver for calculating total monthly earnings. For now, as much as I like BookReport, it's a nice to have vanity toy that just got twice as expensive. :/


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Why did I just find this on my BR settings page?



> You will be charged $361 on Sep 5, 2018.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

TimothyEllis said:


> Why did I just find this on my BR settings page?


Did you message Liam?


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Why did I just find this on my BR settings page?


I have it too.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Did you message Liam?


No, he usually answers here faster.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

deleted because VS are shady


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

It's 9:00 EST here, and I don't see it.


----------



## AlexisR (Apr 3, 2015)

I have it too. It's got to be a display bug.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

It's been fixed for me now - magic!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Is it just me, or does the calculation of full reads not work at all?

All I get is zeros, even when the reads value is much more than 1 full read.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

TimothyEllis said:


> Is it just me, or does the calculation of full reads not work at all?
> 
> All I get is zeros, even when the reads value is much more than 1 full read.


It seems to be working for me. (You're referring to the column marked ~Borrows, right?)


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Yes. Something changed since I last looked, and it is now.

But it would be better if the value was to 2 decimal places, which would make more sense.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Is it just me, or does the calculation of full reads not work at all? All I get is zeros, even when the reads value is much more than 1 full read.


If your books are wide, then the ~Borrows column is perpetually zero, even when there are pages read reported. Because you can't actually have any borrows if you're wide.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> If your books are wide, then the ~Borrows column is perpetually zero, even when there are pages read reported. Because you can't actually have any borrows if you're wide.


Point.

I just went back into KU, so I guess it took a day to kick in.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Point. I just went back into KU, so I guess it took a day to kick in.


Did being wide not work out, Timothy?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Did being wide not work out, Timothy?


Not really. I gave it 6 months, and it wasn't building.

The kicker is a US Bookbub. If you can get one, the boost gets you visibility everywhere. I couldn't get one.

Now I'm back, I'm noticing the read numbers are much better than when I left. But I'm starting from scratch again.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> Not really. I gave it 6 months, and it wasn't building.
> 
> The kicker is a US Bookbub. If you can get one, the boost gets you visibility everywhere. I couldn't get one.
> 
> Now I'm back, I'm noticing the read numbers are much better than when I left. But I'm starting from scratch again.


Has it really been six months? Geez, I must blinked!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Doglover said:


> Has it really been six months? Geez, I must blinked!


It's seemed like forever to me.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> It's seemed like forever to me.


I know. I've tried it myself and got absolutely nowhere fast. The only one of my books that has ever sold wide, and still does, is my non-fiction. For the rest, perhaps one or two. The crazy thing is, there are loads of authors saying 'don't be exclusive to Amazon; go wide', but when you want to use a promotion site, except Bookbub it seems it is only Amazon sales they are interested in.

It just seems only a few weeks since you posted on here that you were going wide.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a new release today and it's also showing 0 in the ~Borrows column when it shouldn't be. I'm guessing new/new to KU books just need a day or two to get started for some reason. Hopefully it will back fill today when it does get going as I'm lazy and don't want to have to calculate figures for myself


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

MelanieCellier said:


> I have a new release today and it's also showing 0 in the ~Borrows column when it shouldn't be. I'm guessing new/new to KU books just need a day or two to get started for some reason. Hopefully it will back fill today when it does get going as I'm lazy and don't want to have to calculate figures for myself


Have you checked to see if the KENPC value is displayed?

I was pondering the delay, and it does take a day or so for the number of pages to show up. Until then, BR cant figure anything out.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

TimothyEllis said:


> Have you checked to see if the KENPC value is displayed?
> 
> I was pondering the delay, and it does take a day or so for the number of pages to show up. Until then, BR cant figure anything out.


Yeah, the KENPC was up on launch, probably because it was on preorder for over a month


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Book report states that it takes a little while for it to scrape the kenpc and so to be patient.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

A.G.B said:


> Book report states that it takes a little while for it to scrape the kenpc and so to be patient.


Hmm... So although I read in their support that it can take a while for borrows to show up, mine seems to be particularly slow...

I went into KU three days ago and have 25,475 pages read with a KENPC of 256 and my borrows are on 0.

Is it working for everyone else?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Today, we're introducing a powerful new way to get data into Book Report, and an easier way to access that data. Once you're up and running with the new system, you'll never want to go back.

*The Web App*

Firing up Book Report has always taken a few steps. You had to visit a specific page on KDP, then click a button in your bookmarks. This was a bit of a hassle on desktop operating systems, and a huge hassle on mobile.

Now you can run Book Report by going to a URL. You can type it into any web browser -- including on your phone -- and see your latest sales numbers. You could bookmark it for easy access. You could make it your home page. You can even save it to your phone's homescreen.

app.getbookreport.com

Go ahead, give it a whirl.

*The Browser Extension*

Tech savvy readers will have a big question at this point: How does it access my data? The process of running Book Report before may have been a hassle, but it's also how Book Report gained access to KDP.

These are the new steps to get your data into Book Report:

1. Install our browser extension on either Chrome or Firefox.

2. Log into KDP with that browser at least once a week.

The extension doesn't need to be actively running for you to see the latest data in your reports. It works by securely sending temporary access tokens to Book Report's servers, which they use to get you the latest data when you need it.

*This process does not involve your password.* We've added a line to our privacy policy and an article to our support site going over how this works from a security standpoint. Security is a top priority, as always.

We will continue to support the bookmarklet, since unfortunately Safari extensions can't be programmed to do what we need to do. Safari users may want to consider installing a second browser with the extension, though, since it only requires a check-in once per week.

*Add Book Report to your Homescreen*

One of the most requested features for Book Report has always been support for mobile. We don't have the resources to build full iOS and Android apps, but today's changes provide the next best thing. Book Report can now be saved, as a bookmark, to your phone's home screen.










Book Report is a single tap away.

If you'd like to set this up on your phone, please check out this article on our support site.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

AMAZING!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

What do I need to change (if anything) to keep the current iteration? I use chrome on a laptop.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> What do I need to change (if anything) to keep the current iteration? I use chrome on a laptop.


The old system, using the bookmarklet to launch Book Report overtop of KDP, will continue to work just as it did before. It will remain supported for the foreseeable future. We're not forcing people into the new system, but I would highly recommend giving it a try!



A.G.B said:


> AMAZING!


Thank you!


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Viewing from my Android phone isn't working.  I logged in and it says my session has expired and I need to log in.  Unfortunately, I don't see a way to force log out in order to log back in (but maybe I'm just not seeing it?).

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

PermaStudent said:


> Viewing from my Android phone isn't working. I logged in and it says my session has expired and I need to log in. Unfortunately, I don't see a way to force log out in order to log back in (but maybe I'm just not seeing it?).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You should be able to clear up that message by going to app.getbookreport.com in the browser where you've installed the browser extension.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

All working for me! 

(Apart from borrows still not showing as I mentioned up thread)


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

A.G.B said:


> All working for me!
> 
> (Apart from borrows still not showing as I mentioned up thread)


Yes, sorry about that! I've been quite busy the past while, so I haven't been checking forums as much. If you send in an email about the issue you're seeing, I'll get to it today!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Love this, especially the app. Thank you so much, Book Report Guy.


----------



## AlexisR (Apr 3, 2015)

This is fantastic, and more of the type of updates I was hoping to see after the recent price hike! Kudos and thanks. 

Now, what would be REALLY awesome is if you tell me this new implementation opens the door for integration of Draft2Digital numbers and audible in the future... because it seems like making it a Chrome extension opens that door, no?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

AlexisR said:


> This is fantastic, and more of the type of updates I was hoping to see after the recent price hike! Kudos and thanks.
> 
> Now, what would be REALLY awesome is if you tell me this new implementation opens the door for integration of Draft2Digital numbers and audible in the future... because it seems like making it a Chrome extension opens that door, no?


I don't like to comment on future product updates. But yes, this opens that door.



kemobullock said:


> Love this, especially the app. Thank you so much, Book Report Guy.


You are welcome!


----------



## AlexisR (Apr 3, 2015)

Stellar. Thank you so much for your work on this and for the prompt reply!


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

Not working in IE.  The 'KDP session expired' message keeps showing and then disappeared repeatedly in the same session making my the window 'jump.'  Info not updating.

Tried the link you posted above but it doesn't resolve the issue.

ETA:  After going to the link posted this message appears:  
Couldn’t update data in background

Your KDP session has expired. To get a new KDP session into our system, please log into your KDP Account with a browser that has our extension installed.

I've tried logging in and out.  Closing browser.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

writemore said:


> Not working in IE. The 'KDP session expired' message keeps showing and then disappeared repeatedly in the same session making my the window 'jump.' Info not updating.
> 
> Tried the link you posted above but it doesn't resolve the issue.


Have you installed the browser extension in a supported browser?



AlexisR said:


> Stellar. Thank you so much for your work on this and for the prompt reply!


No problem. Enjoy the update!


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

BookReport said:


> Have you installed the browser extension in a supported browser?


Can I not use it in IE anymore?

ETA: OK I think what's happening is my bookmarklet is broken? I don't know. Frustrating.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

1: holy crap it works!
2: there goes my away-from-my-computer productivity.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Quick question: what's the refresh rate for the program? Is that adjustable?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

writemore said:


> Can I not use it in IE anymore?
> 
> ETA: OK I think what's happening is my bookmarklet is broken? I don't know. Frustrating.


You can definitely still use IE! You can either continue using it the same way you did before, or you can follow these instructions to use the new system. Either way, IE can stay as your primary browser.

If you tried to run the bookmarklet and just saw an empty screen, that may have been caused by some server troubles we're having. Should be running smoothly again shortly though!



GeneDoucette said:


> 1: holy crap it works!
> 2: there goes my away-from-my-computer productivity.


As soon as I got the development version of this update on my phone, it became my go-to whenever I checked my phone. It really is different having the data so close at hand! It'll be fascinating to see if the usage numbers go up, and by how much.



GeneDoucette said:


> Quick question: what's the refresh rate for the program? Is that adjustable?


If you leave the program running, it'll update your data every 15 minutes. It used to be five, but KDP asked me to slow it down, as they only update the spreadsheets on their end every fifteen minutes. There is a button on the Settings tab though, "Refresh my data", that will trigger a refresh regardless.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks. It's working.

Note that at first, on my Android device, I was getting "Nothing to see here," but I reloaded and now it's working.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> Thanks. It's working.
> 
> Note that at first, on my Android device, I was getting "Nothing to see here," but I reloaded and now it's working.


Thanks for reporting that issue. I'll look into it!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> The old system, using the bookmarklet to launch Book Report overtop of KDP, will continue to work just as it did before. It will remain supported for the foreseeable future. We're not forcing people into the new system, but I would highly recommend giving it a try!
> 
> Thank you!


Thank goodness for that .


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't like it because all I see in the tab now is book report. I used to be able to look up and see my daily dollar amounts. Now I have to visit the page to see if I've made anything. I liked keeping it open all day cos being able to look up and see dollar amounts was inspiring. It's not a huge issue, just one of those annoying losses that always happens when peeps have to keep changing everything constantly.


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

BookReport said:


> You can definitely still use IE! You can either continue using it the same way you did before, or you can follow these instructions to use the new system. Either way, IE can stay as your primary browser.
> 
> If you tried to run the bookmarklet and just saw an empty screen, that may have been caused by some server troubles we're having. Should be running smoothly again shortly though!


No, I tried using it the same way as before. The screen is not blank, but none of the info is updating. What's happening is the "Your KDP Session Expired" message keeps appearing, disappearing, and then reappearing, repeatedly, making the screen images jump around. If I click to 'reauthenticate' it loops me back to the KDP dashboard (where I'm still logged in.) If I click the bookmarklet again, the same thing happens, message is back, jumpy screen, sales not updating.

I noticed it also says on the settings page: "Data last updated 48 years ago."

Lastly, if I try to get on with "app.getbookreport.com" it says:

"Couldn't update data in background

Your KDP session has expired. To get a new KDP session into our system, please log into your KDP Account with a browser that has our extension installed."

I'm at a loss and would rather not have to download firefox to get it to work. So, yeah, for me it is not working in IE. Anyone else getting it to work in IE?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

writemore said:


> No, I tried using it the same way as before. The screen is not blank, but none of the info is updating. What's happening is the "Your KDP Session Expired" message keeps appearing, disappearing, and then reappearing, repeatedly, making the screen images jump around. If I click to 'reauthenticate' it loops me back to the KDP dashboard (where I'm still logged in.) If I click the bookmarklet again, the same thing happens, message is back, jumpy screen, sales not updating.
> 
> I noticed it also says on the settings page: "Data last updated 48 years ago."
> 
> ...


Hm. I will look into this for sure. Can you confirm that you can visit the KDP Reports page in IE and it doesn't ask you to re-log-into KDP? This is not the expected behaviour, and I will get it fixed ASAP.



K'Sennia Visitor said:


> I don't like it because all I see in the tab now is book report. I used to be able to look up and see my daily dollar amounts. Now I have to visit the page to see if I've made anything. I liked keeping it open all day cos being able to look up and see dollar amounts was inspiring. It's not a huge issue, just one of those annoying losses that always happens when peeps have to keep changing everything constantly.


The dollar amount should still display in the tab name, unless the earnings are $0 for the day. I might tweak that though, if people would prefer the earnings back. If you're seeing the title as Book Report while you have earnings on the Today tab, let me know because that is a bug!



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thank goodness for that .


Lots of people having been using the old system for almost three years now, so it only made sense to continue support for it! I really do think the new system is an improvement, but the old system is also really solid.

I should also mention that you can move back and forth between the two versions without issue. You can give the new way a try, and if you don't like it you can go back to the old ways.


----------



## Sam B (Mar 28, 2017)

Great update! It'll be awesome to be able to see my numbers more effectively when I'm not at the computer. Thank you!


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

BookReport said:


> Hm. I will look into this for sure. Can you confirm that you can visit the KDP Reports page in IE and it doesn't ask you to re-log-into KDP? This is not the expected behaviour, and I will get it fixed ASAP.


It did ask me to re-log in the very first time, which I did, but still got the message and sales info did not update.

Every attempt since has NOT prompted me to log into KDP.

ETA: Sorry for all this. I do realize I am the last person in the world still using IE. I resist change.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

writemore said:


> It did ask me to re-log in the very first time, which I did, but still got the message and sales info did not update.
> 
> Every attempt since has NOT prompted me to log into KDP.
> 
> ETA: Sorry for all this. I do realize I am the last person in the world still using IE. I resist change.


It's really no problem! We do officially support IE, so I want to make this right. If you want to shoot an email to [email protected] we could work it out there instead.



Sam B said:


> Great update! It'll be awesome to be able to see my numbers more effectively when I'm not at the computer. Thank you!


You're welcome! I'm thinking it'll be most useful right after big launches or promotions. Those are the days where you basically want the numbers injected straight into your brain.


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

BookReport said:


> Today, we're introducing a powerful new way to get data into Book Report, and an easier way to access that data. Once you're up and running with the new system, you'll never want to go back.
> 
> *The Web App*
> 
> ...


Works great on my phone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

First, thanks for always trying to improve it. Second, am I reading it right that I should just use the old method since my primary browser is Safari? When I added the link as a it says couldn't update data in the background since my KDP session has expired. I'm assuming if I was running this in Chrome it would just update every time I clicked on the bookmark?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

kenbritz said:


> Works great on my phone!


Glad to hear it!



BGArcher said:


> First, thanks for always trying to improve it. Second, am I reading it right that I should just use the old method since my primary browser is Safari? When I added the link as a it says couldn't update data in the background since my KDP session has expired. I'm assuming if I was running this in Chrome it would just update every time I clicked on the bookmark?


It sounds like there is an issue with which alert is being shown -- when you open app.getbookreport.com in Safari, it should show a alert with a link to this page: https://support.getbookreport.com/hc/en-us/articles/360001960094-How-to-Use-Book-Report-in-Unsupported-Browsers

You can definitely use the new system while keeping Safari your primary browser!


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> It sounds like there is an issue with which alert is being shown -- when you open app.getbookreport.com in Safari, it should show a alert with a link to this page: https://support.getbookreport.com/hc/en-us/articles/360001960094-How-to-Use-Book-Report-in-Unsupported-Browsers
> 
> You can definitely use the new system while keeping Safari your primary browser!


Thanks! it's smoothed out and I did just install the extension on Chrome, and that's amazingly smooth. BTW, been with your apps since the old reddit days. Thanks again for making such a useful app.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

BookReport said:
 

> You should be able to clear up that message by going to app.getbookreport.com in the browser where you've installed the browser extension.


I'm not sure what magic happened, but I left it alone while running out on an errand, and now it's working beautifully! Thank you for continuing the improvements on this great product.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

BGArcher said:


> Thanks! it's smoothed out and I did just install the extension on Chrome, and that's amazingly smooth. BTW, been with your apps since the old reddit days. Thanks again for making such a useful app.


Thank you for sticking around! Really glad you find it so useful.



PermaStudent said:


> I'm not sure what magic happened, but I left it alone while running out on an errand, and now it's working beautifully! Thank you for continuing the improvements on this great product.


The new version has some first day jitters, perhaps! All systems appear to be running smoothly again now.


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

Except for those using IE (only me.) 

Bright side, it does work on my phone.

Update:
Now when I use: app.getbookreport.com It gives this message:
_Couldn't update data in background

To get the latest data into Book Report, you need to install a browser extension. Unfortunately, this browser can't run the extension. But don't worry, there are options!_

Sales data is not quite up to date, but it has changed from earlier.

Bookmarklet still broken.

Anyway fingers crossed it works itself out... must get work done!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

writemore said:


> Except for those using IE (only me.)
> 
> Bright side, it does work on my phone.
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry about that, I meant that the servers weren't sending out any errors anymore.

But the bookmarklet should now be working properly again in IE! _Now_ everything is running smoothly.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the update. One bug - my ka-ching sound isn't playing


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

writemore said:


> Except for those using IE (only me.)


Its time for you to update. 

IE is the slowest of the browsers, and the most vulnerable. People use it because its the Windows default, not because its any good.

The app for Bookreport is for Firefox and Chrome, because they are the best 2 browsers out there. Both are free, easy to find, take a minute or 2 to install, and leave IE for dead.

Whenever I get a new computer, the first thing I do is remove the IE icons from the desktop, and the second is to install Firefox and Thunderbird (mailer). If I could remove IE completely, I would, but alas, these days you cant.

It's worth doing, if for no other reason than the speed of browsing.


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

BookReport said:


> But the bookmarklet should now be working properly again in IE! _Now_ everything is running smoothly.


Yes, good as new! Thank you!



TimothyEllis said:


> Its time for you to update.


Oh, I know, I know, but I have everything set up how I like it. Creature of habit... change mucks up my system.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

LKRigel said:


> I love the update. One bug - my ka-ching sound isn't playing


Mine hasn't been playing for a long time, I have no idea how to fix it. It's chosen to play in the settings. I've toggled AdBlock off for the page. So sad.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

On my iPad in Safari I keep getting the ‘can’t update in the background error’.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Mine hasn't been playing for a long time, I have no idea how to fix it. It's chosen to play in the settings. I've toggled AdBlock off for the page. So sad.


That was it for me - I turned off AdBlock and Privacy Badger and the Autoplay disabler, and finally the kaching returned.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

LKRigel said:


> That was it for me - I turned off AdBlock and Privacy Badger and the Autoplay disabler, and finally the kaching returned.


AUTOPLAY!!! I've turned it on again and can't wait for a sale to check if it works again.  Thanks for the idea!
I have no idea why it stopped working on its own at one point, but I bet that's it!


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I sold a book today but the money hasn't come through book report yet, so I don't know if it will kaching and show me the amount or not. But I'm hoping it will. It's been a bit buggy, so far, but that always happens when it gets fiddled with, then it settles down again. 

I'm sure keeping up with Book Report has got to be a ginormous job for Liam. And I do admire how he keeps trying really hard to make it better and to satisfy everyone. Thank you for creating it in the first place. Before Book Report I had no idea how much I had actually sold. And I am crossing everything that it keeps working for a super long time.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BookReport said:


> Lots of people having been using the old system for almost three years now, so it only made sense to continue support for it! I really do think the new system is an improvement, but the old system is also really solid.
> 
> I should also mention that you can move back and forth between the two versions without issue. You can give the new way a try, and if you don't like it you can go back to the old ways.


I plucked up the courage to try the new system (I usually like to consult my tech guy before making changes in case of unintended consequences  ). It seems to be working ok, but I haven't removed the previous icon and link - just in case


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Might want to add a page or option for those who'd prefer the bookmarklet.


----------



## Irelandsgirl1157 (May 17, 2013)

Love the update! I used to bring my laptop with me when I was going away for the weekend or going on holidays, purely so I could check my BookReport $$$. Now, I can just use my phone! Thanks


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

BookReport said:


> The dollar amount should still display in the tab name, unless the earnings are $0 for the day. I might tweak that though, if people would prefer the earnings back. If you're seeing the title as Book Report while you have earnings on the Today tab, let me know because that is a bug!


That was the case for me: It didn't show the amount when the amount was zero. That's okay, but I'd suggest "$0.00 earned so far today" on the tab.

Thanks for the improvements.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

LKRigel said:


> That was it for me - I turned off AdBlock and Privacy Badger and the Autoplay disabler, and finally the kaching returned.


You guys are geniuses! I've had such sporadic reports of ka-ching not working, an autoplay disabler could totally be the culprit!



Rinelle Grey said:


> On my iPad in Safari I keep getting the 'can't update in the background error'.


If you're still seeing that after installing the browser extension on your laptop/desktop, shoot me an email and we'll get it figured out.



K'Sennia Visitor said:


> I sold a book today but the money hasn't come through book report yet, so I don't know if it will kaching and show me the amount or not. But I'm hoping it will. It's been a bit buggy, so far, but that always happens when it gets fiddled with, then it settles down again.
> 
> I'm sure keeping up with Book Report has got to be a ginormous job for Liam. And I do admire how he keeps trying really hard to make it better and to satisfy everyone. Thank you for creating it in the first place. Before Book Report I had no idea how much I had actually sold. And I am crossing everything that it keeps working for a super long time.


It is a big job, but launches like this one make it all worthwhile! So many appreciative authors.



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I plucked up the courage to try the new system (I usually like to consult my tech guy before making changes in case of unintended consequences  ). It seems to be working ok, but I haven't removed the previous icon and link - just in case


Excellent! You can always email me at [email protected] if you have any questions -- we'll try our best to be a good tech-guy stand-in.



Abalone said:


> Might want to add a page or option for those who'd prefer the bookmarklet.


There is a link to install the bookmarklet, at the bottom of the Unsupported Browser support page. It's hidden away because the browser extension is the main way I'm hoping people use the software going into the future.



Irelandsgirl1157 said:


> Love the update! I used to bring my laptop with me when I was going away for the weekend or going on holidays, purely so I could check my BookReport $$$. Now, I can just use my phone! Thanks


Haha, that's awesome! You are very welcome.



TromboneAl said:


> That was the case for me: It didn't show the amount when the amount was zero. That's okay, but I'd suggest "$0.00 earned so far today" on the tab.
> 
> Thanks for the improvements.


Yep, definitely reconsidering this part. Enjoy the new version!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

My report is stuck at March 15th, I've reloaded the page and it doesn't update.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> My report is stuck at March 15th, I've reloaded the page and it doesn't update.


Is it possible you've set "Leading time zone?" to "Yes" on the settings tab?


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Is it possible you've set "Leading time zone?" to "Yes" on the settings tab?


It's set to "No".

Edited to add: I suspect it's because I have no new unit sold/borrowed/given away for free today. I wish it would show the graph anyway, with a zero. It used to do that a few months ago and then it came back with showing days with zero activity, and now it's gone again.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> It's set to "No".


Hm. Alright, very strange. If you could send an email to [email protected] explaining what you're seeing, we can get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Hm. Alright, very strange. If you could send an email to [email protected] explaining what you're seeing, we can get it fixed ASAP.


Will do right away, with screenshots. Thanks!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

BookReport said:


> If you're still seeing that after installing the browser extension on your laptop/desktop, shoot me an email and we'll get it figured out.


I'm on an iPad. I don't think I can install a browser extension.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I got it working! Yay!


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Not working for me at all now. It will give me my old data but it can't find anything new. It can't even find my bookshelf on "today's sales" it just loops around endlessly until informing me nothing exists.  

Checked again later, same thing. My old data is there under history but under today I get this:

Nothing to see here.
No sales, page reads, giveaways, or royalties to report.

Is it supposed to do that? Do we just get a blank page of doom now if we haven't sold anything that day? Even though KDP said I sold a book and BK did, too, before it changed to the blank page. I liked having all of my books show up and being able to scroll down to see sales even if the money hadn't come in yet. 

So I'm unsure now whether it's broken or if this is a feature.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

K'Sennia Visitor said:


> So I'm unsure now whether it's broken or if this is a feature.


Check the settings. I found mine had the default settings, so you may just need to change it to show zero data.

I have to say, I love having it on my phone, and also being able to go straight to BookReport instead of hopping about first. Great improvement.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Love, love, love this. Thank you!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

As I checked this full color report on my phone with all of the data, I couldn't help remembering the days when I didn't even have a smart phone and the only way to check when I was away from home was to open my Kindle Keyboard browser and look at the very slow to load KDP page. Only it was DTP then.   We've come a long way, baby!


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Check the settings. I found mine had the default settings, so you may just need to change it to show zero data.
> 
> I have to say, I love having it on my phone, and also being able to go straight to BookReport instead of hopping about first. Great improvement.


 Already set to that. Guess it's just broken for me. Sad. I used to really love it. But I'm glad it's still working for you and lots of others and you love having it on your phone.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

BookReport said:


> You guys are geniuses! I've had such sporadic reports of ka-ching not working, an autoplay disabler could totally be the culprit!


Sadly, it's not. I've had pages read this morning and still no ka-ching.

I'm betting it's a Safari problem.
I've just opened it on Chrome to check, and it ka-chinged just fine.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Sadly, it's not. I've had pages read this morning and still no ka-ching.
> 
> I'm betting it's a Safari problem.
> I've just opened it on Chrome to check, and it ka-chinged just fine.


I haven't been able to test my ka-ching as my sales are few and far between and because I'm in a different time zone they often happen when I'm asleep .


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Just in case I'm missing something...

Book Report doesn't log pre-order sales until the book actually goes live right?


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I still don't know if mine is broken or not cos I haven't gotten any new sales since the change. 
I might not know until April. If my "this month" screen changes to the nothingness of shame page then I'll know it's a feature. But until something changes I'm in limbo. *teehee* 
I did discover that you can switch the percentage ticker to show you how much money in dollars you've made from each country. So that was cool.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

I switched over to Firefox and now Book Report doesn't work for me. It was working fine in Safari. For some reason, I can't get the bookmarklet thing to work. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Rinelle Grey said:


> I'm on an iPad. I don't think I can install a browser extension.


Sorry for the confusion about this. Once you've installed the browser extension on your laptop/desktop, it will run properly on your iPad. We're doing some fancy stuff on the servers to make it happen.



MaryMcDonald said:


> I got it working! Yay!


Hurray! Enjoy the update.



K'Sennia Visitor said:


> Not working for me at all now. It will give me my old data but it can't find anything new. It can't even find my bookshelf on "today's sales" it just loops around endlessly until informing me nothing exists.
> 
> Checked again later, same thing. My old data is there under history but under today I get this:
> 
> ...


Yep, I added this message in place of showing a report full of zeroes. Not sure if I'll keep it that way, kinda mixed feedback.



PaulineMRoss said:


> I have to say, I love having it on my phone, and also being able to go straight to BookReport instead of hopping about first. Great improvement.


Glad to hear it!



K'Sennia Visitor said:


> Already set to that. Guess it's just broken for me. Sad. I used to really love it. But I'm glad it's still working for you and lots of others and you love having it on your phone.


Could you send an email to [email protected] about this issue? It's easier for me to keep track of things that need to be fixed when they're in email instead of on forums.



Nathalie Aynie said:


> Sadly, it's not. I've had pages read this morning and still no ka-ching.
> 
> I'm betting it's a Safari problem.
> I've just opened it on Chrome to check, and it ka-chinged just fine.


I'll be investigating this. I believe there was an update to Safari that tried to prevent auto-playing videos, and maybe ka-ching is getting caught up in that.



A.G.B said:


> Just in case I'm missing something...
> 
> Book Report doesn't log pre-order sales until the book actually goes live right?


This is correct, we don't include preorders at this time.



elizabethbarone said:


> I switched over to Firefox and now Book Report doesn't work for me. It was working fine in Safari. For some reason, I can't get the bookmarklet thing to work. Does anyone have any ideas?


Not sure what could be going wrong, but if you send an email to [email protected] with all the details you can think of, I'm sure we can get you up and running again.


----------



## Alexis Adaire (Mar 20, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with BR fetching the data from Amazon?

For two days, when I click on the BR extension, my browser hangs at the "Crawling... Fetching the latest data from KDP" screen.  

UPDATE: It has started working properly again.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Alexis Adaire said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with BR fetching the data from Amazon?
> 
> For two days, when I click on the BR extension, my browser hangs at the "Crawling... Fetching the latest data from KDP" screen.


Is there an alert at the top of the page when this happens? You can send an email to [email protected] and we'll figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of Bookreport since day one and was also fine with the cost increase but I REALLY dislike this change. I'm a Safari user and the javascript was working fine for me across all devices. I don't sync my iPad or phone to my iMac so the browser extension on desktop won't work for me across all devices and I resent having to install another one in any case. Please don't disable the old javascript option or you've lost me as a customer.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Not sure what could be going wrong, but if you send an email to [email protected] with all the details you can think of, I'm sure we can get you up and running again.


Huh, that was weird! I just tried it again now and this time the extension installed smoothly. (I did have to keep signing into KDP, though.) Firefox also just updated, so maybe that was the issue. Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

2 issues:

When I use the link to the url, the totals dont update. When I click the icon Firefox had up top right, I get the correct totals. Something is wrong with just going to the URL direct.

I'm on day 3 with a new release, the book has a KENPC number, thousands of reads, but there is no full reads number to match the reads. Its like the program is ignoring the new book. This is both on the daily and monthly screens.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> When I use the link to the url, the totals dont update. When I click the icon Firefox had up top right, I get the correct totals. Something is wrong with just going to the URL direct.


I see this too, although not every time. Sometimes the amount shown for today on the historical tab's graph is correctly updated, but the today tab isn't. If I go to settings and click the refresh data button, the amount shown on the tab for today updates instantly, long before there's been time to go off and get the new data.

Not a big problem, just one of those little quirky things.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I see this too, although not every time. Sometimes the amount shown for today on the historical tab's graph is correctly updated, but the today tab isn't. If I go to settings and click the refresh data button, the amount shown on the tab for today updates instantly, long before there's been time to go off and get the new data.
> 
> Not a big problem, just one of those little quirky things.


Its almost like the app is getting a cached version, which isn't being updated properly.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Its almost like the app is getting a cached version, which isn't being updated properly.


Yes, or it's getting new data but it doesn't update the display fully.

I'd love to have a 'Refresh now' button on today's tab, actually.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Yes, or it's getting new data but it doesn't update the display fully.
> 
> I'd love to have a 'Refresh now' button on today's tab, actually.


The browser refresh button seems to work.

With the old one, refresh would bounce you back to the KDP screen. Now it refreshes BR.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> The browser refresh button seems to work.
> 
> With the old one, refresh would bounce you back to the KDP screen. Now it refreshes BR.


Oh, cool! Thanks.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I was just thinking, now that I've been using the mobile version for a week or so now, that having it totally makes the price increase of BR worth it for me.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

The ~borrows numbers are all out of whack.

New book still shows zeros.

A book with 1 full read showing, only has 242 of 508 KENPC showing. It's set to 95%, but recording the borrow at less than 50%. Happening on multiple books, while others seem to be fine.


----------



## TellNotShow (Sep 15, 2014)

I use Safari, so didn't update or anything. Book Report seems awfully slow now, sometimes I wait for over two minutes and give up, sometimes it gets there in 30 seconds or so. It's not really saving me time now, I can go to the KDP page and get the info I want just as quickly. And I'm not switching browsers. Hopefully this slowness is just temporary, but it's been slow awhile now, even before that latest update. Not nearly as happy with Book Report as I used to be.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay  . Actually heard my first ka-ching in the new browser. Finally coincided with my time zone.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

I love the new app and it is definitely worth the $19 a month.

One thing that would be great though is if it saved your settings between browsers and sessions. I have to rebuild my preferred list each time when switching between mobile and laptop.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

The ~borrows total definitely doesn't work.

One of my books still shows zero all the time, even with thousands of reads.

A number of my books are showing a borrow at half of their kenpc, when its set to 99%.

However its doing this calculation, its wonky.

Also, call the thing 'full reads' and not '~borrows' since it has nothing to do with actual borrows.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

TimothyEllis said:


> The ~borrows total definitely doesn't work.
> 
> One of my books still shows zero all the time, even with thousands of reads.
> 
> ...


I had this problem with a new book always showing 0. I had to email BookReport and they got it fixed quickly.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

MelanieCellier said:


> I had this problem with a new book always showing 0. I had to email BookReport and they got it fixed quickly.


Looks like my issues were fixed while I slept.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Bumping this because I'm still having issues with the daily total updating as it should. I don't keep BookReport open all the time, so when I want to check the numbers, I open Firefox and click either the Add-on icon or the bookmark to the url. As often as not, what I get is an outdated number that doesn't update. If I reload the page, sometimes that works, but sometimes it takes a second reload before the total updates.
> 
> Not a mission critical issue, but it is an irritant, especially when the other recent changes have improved the usability so much.


Seeing the same thing, also Firefox. Sometimes you have to start it up twice to get the real total.


----------



## TellNotShow (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if this is a Book Report issue or something else. Weird one anyway, but perhaps someone can explain.

A couple of days ago, I had a 99 cent book showing earnings of -0.08 for the day. That is *Minus* eight cents, to be clear.

Is this some Book Report anomaly, some KDP correction, or what?

The only thing I could think of at 8 cents is a delivery fee, but that book's delivery fee is higher.

The book is not in KU, never has been, so can't be to do with page reads.

Obviously, it's not the 8 cents that bothers me. But the possibilities are a little disturbing. Any ideas?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Liam, can you please display the current KU payout rate being used by the display?

Or provide a list of date/time it has been changed each month,and the value for each.

Its 8am ish on 15th NY time, and I dont know if I'm looking at Feb payrate, or March payrate.

I'd like to be able to see at a glance, exactly what rate is currently being used, and when it changed last.

There are so many things going on at the moment with Amazon, I need to know if what suddenly changes is the rate changing, and not something else.

Some people say we're already on the March rate, since the moment the email was went out, but traditionally its not done until the 15th. Some clarification is needed.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I'm pretty sure that March and April are already running at the new rate. If you want more control over it, you can set the value yourself on the settings page, which also saves any disappointment when the rate goes down.


I stopped following the rates when I went wide. And have been using the standard setting since then. It hasn't mattered until now.

But I lost sales when everyone says the rate was changed, and have been waiting for the actual rate change. Now I have no idea what rate is actually being used.

It used to change on the 15th of the month, not when the email came out. The old report format has the new rate. The new report does not have any KU in it at all yet, and as far as I'm aware, the rate isn't official until the new report is updated.

Hence, I want to be sure what I'm looking at.

Edit: I just went to today's screen, and did the math. The new rate is supposed to be 0.00449? The actual rate being used is 0.0043816.

So now I'm really confused. Especially since the rate was supposed to be a bit worse?

Edit 2: March is now showing at a rate of 0.0044825. April is not. Wtf?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> The rate is settled when the reports for last month come in, which was 13th this month. No idea why it was early, but it was. The numbers you get may be different from the headline rate because perhaps BookReport is using the relevant rate for each country (no, they're not all the same).
> 
> The KU rate shouldn't affect sales at all, but it may be (guessing here) that BookReport takes the numbers on the actual report into account and makes an adjustment. I saw a small shift, too, but it was generally of the order of a sale lost here, a sale gained there, so not significant.


You could be right. I hadn't considered the different rates for each country.

But that even more makes me want to see it. A list of what each country is being paid at, and what the average is on the total line.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Book report has added rank tracking! AMAZING!

Not working right now for me, but this is a great addition.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

It's A Mystery said:


> Book report has added rank tracking! AMAZING!
> 
> Not working right now for me, but this is a great addition.


Got it to work and it's fantastic!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Now this is exciting.


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

It's A Mystery said:


> Book report has added rank tracking! AMAZING!
> 
> Not working right now for me, but this is a great addition.


Guess this is why the bookmarklet in IE isn't working.... hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Lydniz™ said:


> Now this is exciting.


It really is, and makes the new fee very much worth paying.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Today we're adding Author Central integration to Book Report. Author Central is an Amazon service that gives authors access to their reviews and sales ranks. This version of Book Report can automatically gather all of that data, and present it to you in simple reports. Once you're up and running, it's as seamless as our integration with Kindle Direct Publishing.

*Sales Ranks*

People have been asking us to add Sales Ranks into Book Report since Book Report launched. By connecting to Author Central, Book Report becomes some of the best Sales Rank reporting software available. Once connected, you can easily answer these questions:


How are all of my books currently ranking?
What are my all-time best ranks?
How is my current launch going, compared to previous launches?
Across my whole catalog, how are my ranks trending?

Book Report gathers the full rank history for your books, and it also automatically refreshes the data every hour, so you can keep a close eye on your latest launch.

*Reviews*

Reviews have not been requested as much as ranks, but I think people will be surprised by how much insight they contain. What kind of answers does Book Report put at your finger tips?


How many reviews have I received?
What's the average rating across all my books?
Which of my series receives the best reviews?
How do readers travel through my catalog?

That last one may be the most fascinating. On the Reviews tab, Book Report has a section called "Reviewer Retention". You can select a book from your catalog, and it will tell you what people reviewed before reading that book, and what they went on to review later. It's a quantitative way to measure how people flow through your catalog -- the first tool of its kind, to my knowledge.

Finally, if you flip the Reviews tab from Analyze to Search, you can easily read and search through all your reviews.

*How it Works*

Hopefully by now you're exited to connect your Book Report account to Author Central. Getting set up is simple and intuitive, and it only takes a few clicks.

Here's how it's done:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Launch Book Report in a browser where you have our browser extension installed.
[*]Go to the Settings tab, scroll down to "Connected Author Central Accounts" and click "Connect an Account".
[*]Choose the marketplace you'd like to connect to, and confirm that you're currently signed into the correct account.
[*]Click "Yes, connect this account."
[/list]

It can really be done in less than a minute. Once the account is connected, Book Report will automatically fetch your latest data.

A few other things to note:


Paid subscribers can connect with up to 5 Author Central accounts.
Free users can connect with 1 Author Central account.
To keep the account in sync, you will need to sign into it at least once every two weeks using a browser with our extension installed.
If you don't already use Author Central, we recommend giving it a try. You will gain access to your all-time sales ranks and reviews when you sign up.
We support all five marketplaces where Amazon offers Author Central: Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.de, Amazon.fr, and Amazon.co.jp. When Amazon adds support for other marketplaces, Book Report will be quick to follow!

Please enjoy digging into all the new data!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

It's A Mystery said:


> Book report has added rank tracking! AMAZING!
> 
> Not working right now for me, but this is a great addition.





It's A Mystery said:


> Got it to work and it's fantastic!





It's A Mystery said:


> It really is, and makes the new fee very much worth paying.


You beat me to the post! Admittedly, I was dealing with a few deployment hiccups. Really glad it's working for you now, and that you think it's fantastic!



writemore said:


> Guess this is why the bookmarklet in IE isn't working.... hope it gets fixed soon.


Sorry about this, it should be fixed now.



Lydniz™ said:


> Now this is exciting.


Yep, I'm excited too. I've been building towards this for a while. And now, finally, Book Report reaches beyond KDP.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

This really is incredible. 

A real one-stop-shop for Indy publishing these days.  Well done!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think we crashed Author Central...


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

It's A Mystery said:


> This really is incredible.
> 
> A real one-stop-shop for Indy publishing these days. Well done!


Thank you!



LKRigel said:


> I think we crashed Author Central...


 

I'm playing with some of the nobs and dials of the crawler, slowing down the crawl but hopefully hitting their servers less hard. Thanks for the patience while this whole thing stabilizes a bit!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Looks like it. I've never had Book Report, FYI, so this isn't just a BR subscriber thing, in case anyone was thinking that.


Yep. I'm sure their servers are written in a scalable way, but it appears as though the scaling doesn't happen automatically. Hopefully they'll add a couple beefier servers and it'll be smooth sailing again soon. Until then, people who're connecting AC accounts can expect the spinner to stick around for a while. The crawl will complete, but it might take a few minutes. Particularly the first time; the first crawl requests way more data than subsequent crawls.


----------



## AlexisR (Apr 3, 2015)

This is really fantastic. I'm thrilled with the new features and love that we're seeing solid development that adds real author value on this app to justify the recent price hike. Keep up the great work!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

AlexisR said:


> This is really fantastic. I'm thrilled with the new features and love that we're seeing solid development that adds real author value on this app to justify the recent price hike. Keep up the great work!


Thank you, I will!


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah i've been hung up for a while trying to do this... It's not completing the handshake.


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey there - 

I did this hours ago, before AC crashed. My review info populated (really interesting stuff) but my ranks didn't. 

Did I miss a step?

Thanks


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

It appears that if BR cant access Author Central, it ceases to function completely.

Not happy. 

Just released a new book, and I have zero stats for it.

Author Central is down. Book Report is displaying the same data it did when I went to bed 9 hours ago.

Not happy.

If you cant fix it, roll it out and put the old version back in until you solve the problem.

Edit: Now its stuck on trying to get into Author Central, and cant. It wont even allow you to change tabs.

Seriously. Pull it out, put the old version back in, and go back to the drawing board.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

well now I can see Author central stats again, but when I click Add an Account on Book Report it tells me I need to log into Author Central, and I'm already logged into Author Central.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lark Watson said:


> Hey there -
> 
> I did this hours ago, before AC crashed. My review info populated (really interesting stuff) but my ranks didn't.
> 
> ...


Nope, if the reviews got in then the ranks will be loaded as well. Author Central was faltering a lot before it went down completely, so that's a likely cause. You can use the Refresh Data button to give it another shot.



TimothyEllis said:


> It appears that if BR cant access Author Central, it ceases to function completely.
> 
> Not happy.
> 
> ...


This shouldn't be the case -- the two systems are separate. Did you try to add an Author Central account and then it stopped loaded, or have you left the new features totally alone? Could you try reloading and hitting the Refresh Data button on the Settings tab?



GeneDoucette said:


> well now I can see Author central stats again, but when I click Add an Account on Book Report it tells me I need to log into Author Central, and I'm already logged into Author Central.


Could you try logging out of AC and then back into it? Restarting your browser might also help.

Did not plan on AC having this much trouble. Working late tonight to get everything back to 100% ASAP.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

BookReport said:


> This shouldn't be the case -- the two systems are separate. Did you try to add an Author Central account and then it stopped loaded, or have you left the new features totally alone? Could you try reloading and hitting the Refresh Data button on the Settings tab?


Refresh Data worked, but only after deleting the tab, and restarting the applet. For a while there, none of teh tabs even worked.

Its picked up my new book ok now, but hasn't picked up the already available KENPC value.

Now trying to get it to connect to AC.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

How long is it supposed to take to access Author Central. Its been nearly 10 minutes now.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate to break it to you, but your new features don't work. No ranks show, and it only picks up 3/4 of my reviews. Bad data is worse than no data. Do you beta test this stuff?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I cant get it to access AC at all. The message comes up, and just sits there.

Now I'm wondering if Amazon just blocked your access? 

Or does it have something to do with an Australian going through AC.com?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> I hate to break it to you, but your new features don't work. No ranks show, and it only picks up 3/4 of my reviews. Bad data is worse than no data. Do you beta test this stuff?


I do beta test this stuff, yes! Author Central has not held up as well to Book Report as KDP did -- we are still seeing a ton of requests failing. This didn't come up at all in beta testing, since I guess the group was small enough that Author Central's servers handled it without issue. I'm working on getting it fixed now.



TimothyEllis said:


> How long is it supposed to take to access Author Central. Its been nearly 10 minutes now.


I will be adding an alert to the software to let people know that at the moment, these features aren't working. Author Central isn't stable enough for our software to work with it. I'm trying everything I can to get it working again, but it isn't working at the moment.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Ok, will leave off trying for AC.

But the autoupdate has stopped working too.

In order to update, I'm having to hit the Refresh Data. Which is annoying, because having a new release today, the kaching should be going off very regularly. And its not.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I really love the new update! I have only one request: can you give us an option to block out the paperback versions of our books or it least identify them in some way? It's really cluttering the rank and there's no way to tell when selecting books to compare if you're selecting the ebook or print version.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

C.F. said:


> I really love the new update! I have only one request: can you give us an option to block out the paperback versions of our books or it least identify them in some way? It's really cluttering the rank and there's no way to tell when selecting books to compare if you're selecting the ebook or print version.


Yes, this definitely sounds like a good idea for the next update to these reports. Would you want just another dropdown at the top to pick between print and ebook?



TimothyEllis said:


> Ok, will leave off trying for AC.
> 
> But the autoupdate has stopped working too.
> 
> In order to update, I'm having to hit the Refresh Data. Which is annoying, because having a new release today, the kaching should be going off very regularly. And its not.


If you keep seeing the auto-update not working, please send me an email at [email protected] -- emails there get into the bug fixing system and we can work through it.

And I can also say that I would now recommend giving the new AC stuff another shot! The server stuff is doing a lot better now, with the majority of Author Central requests going through successfully.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Still not getting through to AC.

I deleted the tab and restarted the applet. 

AC stuff is gone completely, except for the message on settings about it not working. Good move.

Will listen for kaching, and let you know if its working or not.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for this new info. Can't wait to try it - when I get my ADSL line back and have better access to the internet  .


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Auto-update still not working. Emailed you.


----------



## RH Tucker (Nov 5, 2017)

I tried a couple times, but AC connection I think is still spotty. I'm definitely looking forward to integrating this though. Thank you!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't get any US figures at all now, including sales and reads.

I love the idea of the update, but losing the main functionality I'm paying for isn't great...


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

It's A Mystery said:


> I can't get any US figures at all now, including sales and reads.
> 
> I love the idea of the update, but losing the main functionality I'm paying for isn't great...


Same. I couldn't give a hoot re Author Central. I use safari so the bookmarklet hasn't been reliable on my mobile device for some time either, and now the latest iteration on the app is not working also. Liam, when you carry out these tweaks/updates can you keep them voluntary only rather than have the lot down for everyone? I just need book report to keep doing what it's always done and all these interruptions/outages are beginning to make the extra subscription fee even more outlandish.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

This sounds great, Liam. Well done - I'm looking forward to digging into it. I'm very happy to wait for the teething issues to be worked through; I think it'll be well worth it.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

my data from yesterday is still wrong. Today's looks ok, but not yesterday. The "loading data" button is hung, so the only way to refresh it is to close and reopen.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

Bookreport has completely hung for me now, not updating, the little wheel keeps turning, but nothing happens.

Tested the rank/review yesterday, but when it got patchy I disconnected it. Now.... nothing!


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

My bookreport is totally frozen now too.  It's saying "nothing to say here" for sales today, but KDP tells me I have 36 sales and 38,000 page reads.

Damn, I need to find a way to get out of KU.

Anyway, yes, I love bookreport and most of the time it runs fantastically but it's very frustrating when it doesn't.  I can't figure out my monthly sales at all by looking at my kdp dashboard. 

Also yesterday didn't update, it's still at the number I saw yesterday evening before I went to bed.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

On the settings page is 'Refresh Data'. Push that and see what happens.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

TimothyEllis said:


> On the settings page is 'Refresh Data'. Push that and see what happens.


It's not clickable for me. It says the data is updating now, but it's all just hanging. I have inaccurate numbers for yesterday and today.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

It's A Mystery said:


> It's not clickable for me. It says the data is updating now, but it's all just hanging. I have inaccurate numbers for yesterday and today.


Same.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

It's A Mystery said:


> It's not clickable for me. It says the data is updating now, but it's all just hanging. I have inaccurate numbers for yesterday and today.


What browser?

Have you tried deleting the add-on and re-downloading it?


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

TimothyEllis said:


> What browser?
> 
> Have you tried deleting the add-on and re-downloading it?


Chrome, and yes.

It's not at my end. The whole thing is just hanging.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just installed the extension on Firefox (first time user), and the main page on Book Report says "Please sign into KDP". I click the link, but I'm already signed in. Tried signing out, back in, no joy. Also, I don't see anything spinning when I click the refresh data button.

Tried on Chrome as well, same deal. I guess something's currently broken?


----------



## Mylius Fox (Jun 2, 2014)

Mine kept hanging, so I logged out of Amazon and back in, and then it worked. Shouldn't be like that, of course...


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

It's A Mystery said:


> Chrome, and yes.


Must be a Chrome thing then. Firefox is working fine manually.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Must be a Chrome thing then. Firefox is working fine manually.


I'm on chrome and yes, it's all frozen. Sales are wrong, it won't access author central, nothing. I would be less annoyed if it just kept up with the sales. I don't need the author central stuff badly enough for the whole thing to be broken trying to get it.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

GeneDoucette said:


> I'm on chrome and yes, it's all frozen. Sales are wrong, it won't access author central, nothing. I would be less annoyed if it just kept up with the sales. I don't need the author central stuff badly enough for the whole thing to be broken trying to get it.


Mine is back to previous version, with just an AC note saying it isn't working yet.

Bit annoying having to press the update button all the time, but at least I'm getting something.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

TimothyEllis said:


> Must be a Chrome thing then. Firefox is working fine manually.


I've now tried on Safari and Firefox, no US numbers for me still on either.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

Tried it on Firefox, still nothing. 
Looks like I'll just have to wait until they sort it out.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say that I am aware of the current issues and am working hard to fix them. The KDP related stuff should be back in working order now. The Author Central stuff is also coming along, but it's harder to provide a timeline on.

If you run into anything specific issues, please send en email to [email protected] and I will look into it!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

BookReport said:


> Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say that I am aware of the current issues and am working hard to fix them. The KDP related stuff should be back in working order now. The Author Central stuff is also coming along, but it's harder to provide a timeline on.
> 
> If you run into anything specific issues, please send en email to [email protected] and I will look into it!


Thanks, my figures have now come in on Chrome.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say that I am aware of the current issues and am working hard to fix them. The KDP related stuff should be back in working order now. The Author Central stuff is also coming along, but it's harder to provide a timeline on.
> 
> If you run into anything specific issues, please send en email to [email protected] and I will look into it!


Mine has finally come back with sales numbers looking normal.

In all this, I've been wondering how you were going to get at the sales rank for books and all that. I have three sales ranks for each book: Ebook, Print, Audiobook. The Author Central page usually shows, by default the highest ranked edition. That's usually the ebook, but sometimes it's the audiobook. How are you tackling different editions?


----------



## joesmithx (Mar 21, 2018)

Just to add to what others are saying, please make these new updates voluntary in the future. I paid full price for a year and I honestly just want a basic report showing my sales and numbers like before without everything running in the background and slowing the whole thing down.

I get that you're trying to make it worth the increased price, but I think most writers aren't numbers wonk who has to know everything. I certainly don't. Mark Dawson probably does but Mark Dawson should have the option to choose it, while others have the option to opt out so it isn't always running in the BG.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

BookReport said:


> Yes, this definitely sounds like a good idea for the next update to these reports. Would you want just another dropdown at the top to pick between print and ebook?


That sounds good. I'd like to be able to set it to where the default is to only see ebooks since I can't see ever wanting the data for paperbacks.


----------



## sdramsey (Nov 21, 2014)

My BR account still can't sync with KDP, so I've emailed support (I'm not concerned about Author Central, just the sales data). Seems like a lot of accounts have settled out, but mine is still wonky.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

Back up and running again. Happy Days!

It just goes to show how useful this program/service is. You don't notice until it's gone. 

The rank / reviews reporting is interesting, but not mission critical. Also, on mine, it brings in both ebook and audio (possible print) but it's very confusing as there is it no way to identify which is which.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

All seems to be working correctly this morning.

Re rank reporting, what I've always wanted was a complete list of all sub-categories a book is in, with its rank in each. 

Repeating the 3 showing isn't much use. Knowing how you're doing everywhere is much more use. eg. Knowing you're 10 in Space Opera is a damn sight more important than being 1 in Visionary. Knowing your Scifi and fantasy ranks for each book is much more important than the sub-categories.

But also, there is the mix as well. Knowing 6 of your books are all in the top 100 somewhere. 

There is so much we dont know about how our books perform rank wise, because it takes too long to figure it out. We need reports which show us exactly how each book is performing in comparison to the rest.

However, they dont need to be available always. Its enough that we can press a button, and have the report delivered 10 minutes later as a download.

No idea how close the current work is to this, but sowing seeds.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

sdramsey said:


> My BR account still can't sync with KDP, so I've emailed support (I'm not concerned about Author Central, just the sales data). Seems like a lot of accounts have settled out, but mine is still wonky.


Mine isn't working either. I've tried removing it, logging out of both Amazon and BookReport, and hitting the sign in button on BR, but nothing is working. It says I need to sign in but I already have.


----------



## sdramsey (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had a reply from Liam and done all the logging out/removing/reinstalling suggested, but I cannot get my account to sync in either Chrome or Firefox. Mary, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one, although sorry you're having this problem too. I've emailed support again, but I don't know what else I can try.


----------



## sdramsey (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay, mine just started working! Try this: make sure you are logged out of both BR and KDP, then log in to KDP *first* and then BR second. I'm sure I did that earlier, but this time it worked in both browsers.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I've reloaded the page, signed in again in KDP, connected and account, but I still can see no difference. BR still asks me to connect accounts. I don't see what you guys see. Is there some step I missed?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I left mine alone and went off to write. It still had a message box on the screen saying I had to click to sign in to KDP. (Was already signed in.) When I came back it had populated all the figures.

I have 7 years of kdp data across 85 titles, so I figured it was taking its time.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I go to connect an account; I choose amazon.com; Book Report tells me I'm not signed in and gives me a link to do so, where I find I am signed in.

A question: Can I connect to two author centrals, or only one at a time? Assuming I ever get connected at all.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Still not working for me. I'll wait.


----------



## sdramsey (Nov 21, 2014)

The last message I had from support was this: "I believe I found a bug in the account sync code that may have caused this -- would you mind logging out and back into KDP one more time on the browser with the extension installed?"

I did so and it's working fine now.


----------



## Miranda Honfleur (Oct 12, 2015)

The new feature isn't working for me... I have this message under Settings: "Book Report is currently having trouble communicating with Author Central’s servers. We are working on resolving the issue, but the Author Central features may not work correctly at this time."


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

And now its stopped working again.

The ring spins, but never ends. Deleted the applet, downloaded the new one, same thing. Nothing added since I went to bed last night.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

TimothyEllis said:


> And now its stopped working again.
> 
> The ring spins, but never ends. Deleted the applet, downloaded the new one, same thing. Nothing added since I went to bed last night.


Yes, I have that too.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Having to go back to KDP reports....What a serious drag!


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I never connected to my author central account, and it's been working for me up until tonight. I was gone for 3 hours, and now when I try to go to BR I get a neverending "Crawling - fetching the latest data from KDP" message.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I never connected my author central either, not after the other comments here about it.

Maybe KDP changed something on their end.


----------



## garygibson (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know if I'm wildly misinterpreting Book Report's data or it's some function of whatever problems people have been talking about here, but one thing I did notice or else hadn't quite figured out was an apparent discrepancy in what Book Report tells me is the lifetime total for a book released in March and what I get from manually adding up the royalties on the KDP page. 

Book Report gives me a total sales royalties figure about £20 less than what I get from adding up the total in KDP. It's not a major difference, but it's enough to be noticeable. I don't know if it's anything to do with any problems Book Report is having capturing data, or if it's something else - I wondered if perhaps KDP was reporting more money was because it failed to take into account VAT taken off UK purchases, where the majority of my sales are. 

For purposes of adding to the general pool of information, I haven't added Author Central to my Book Report account because I haven't even been able to try: I've had the same message about problems communicating with servers for some days now under Settings.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Not working at all today. Real pain in the rear end.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

If it's a sole developer based in the US, I'm sure they'll wake up to a ton of email. (I'm a sole developer based in Australia, and this happens to me a fair bit.)


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Not working for me, either, now. Just endlessly spinning rings. Poor guy will have a busy weekend, methinks.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Doglover said:


> Not working at all today. Real pain in the rear end.


This for me, too. Kinda frustrated, since it was working great with all the new features up until sometime yesterday morning. I followed multiple delete/restore, log on/off, refresh data sequences and still nothing, it's stuck in a perpetual loop both on my desktop and mobile app. 

Any word on when this will be fixed?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

it stopped updating sometime last night (EST) and hasn't updated since.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I got it working via the old bookmarklet thingy, from the Bookshelf tab.


I'm not sure I have it anymore. Where would it be?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I got it working via the old bookmarklet thingy, from the Bookshelf tab.


Interesting! I got it working using the old click-on-it-from-the-KDP-Dash, too. When I did, the one that was hung automatically updated. It will not continue to update, though; it's just collecting the updated info from the applet. it remains stuck.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm not sure I have it anymore. Where would it be?


I had it bookmarked.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I had it bookmarked.


I used to. I think I deleted it when the new applet worked.

Anywhere I can get it?


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> I used to. I think I deleted it when the new applet worked.
> 
> Anywhere I can get it?


Dunno. Sorry. Liam will get the new app sorted pretty quickly, I'm sure. Things are always a bit glitchy after an update.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Dunno. Sorry. Liam will get the new app sorted pretty quickly, I'm sure. Things are always a bit glitchy after an update.


Bad timing for me. Day 3, rank dropping nicely, and I've no clue what the sales and reads are. *sigh*


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

It doesn't bode well for his proposed price increase.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Bad timing for me. Day 3, rank dropping nicely, and I've no clue what the sales and reads are. *sigh*


Well, the KDP graph still works.


----------



## atthekeyboard (Oct 31, 2013)

...


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for that, but app.getbookreport.com is the only place I've ever been able to use this program. (I click the icon in my firefox toolbar and it opens the web page) 

Is there some other way of using it I haven't seen yet?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Kay Correll said:


> Thank you for the tip about the old bookmark. That worked!
> 
> (I don't know if this will work for those who didn't save the old bookmark, but if you go to getbookreport.com and then click on start your free trial, you get to his page with the extensions for chrome and firefox. BUT under that there is a link for app.bookreport.com When I clicked that, it worked in my browser. (but I had already clicked on my saved bookmark, so your mileage may vary)


Nope. The second link has obviously been let go, as there is no site there.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I still use the old bookmark system because I already had it on my phone and I'm too lazy to work out how to get the new one working. I haven't tried connecting it to Author Central (for the same reason, lol). The main Book Report has been operating completely normally for me since the update with no downtime. So that confirms that the old system is still working.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's still not working for me again.

Exact same thing that Klendark is reporting.  

I emailed customer support and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

It's back!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Just stopping in to let people know that Book Report should be working again, and to apologize for the downtime. The KDP crawler broke in an unexpected way that my alert system didn't catch. I'll be online today making sure everything continues working, and I'll be rewriting some tests to ensure that my phone blows up next time this happens.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

BookReport said:


> Just stopping in to let people know that Book Report should be working again, and to apologize for the downtime. The KDP crawler broke in an unexpected way that my alert system didn't catch. I'll be online today making sure everything continues working, and I'll be rewriting some tests to ensure that my phone blows up next time this happens.


Thanks. Any update on the new features?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

It's A Mystery said:


> Thanks. Any update on the new features?


Things are looking up! I've currently turned off the ability for new Author Central accounts to be connected while I get the already connected accounts crawling smoothly. Once that has happened, the alerts will be removed and people will be able to add more accounts again. Hoping for a soft relaunch next week.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

BookReport said:


> Things are looking up! I've currently turned off the ability for new Author Central accounts to be connected while I get the already connected accounts crawling smoothly. Once that has happened, the alerts will be removed and people will be able to add more accounts again. Hoping for a soft relaunch next week.


Ok thanks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

MelanieCellier said:


> I still use the old bookmark system because I already had it on my phone and I'm too lazy to work out how to get the new one working. I haven't tried connecting it to Author Central (for the same reason, lol). The main Book Report has been operating completely normally for me since the update with no downtime. So that confirms that the old system is still working.


I also use the old bookmarklet version but it hasn't updated for me since yesterday. V annoying.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

BookReport said:


> Just stopping in to let people know that Book Report should be working again, and to apologize for the downtime. The KDP crawler broke in an unexpected way that my alert system didn't catch. I'll be online today making sure everything continues working, and I'll be rewriting some tests to ensure that my phone blows up next time this happens.


Working for me again. Thanks.

Might I suggest you put a time constraint on the crawl part, so if it takes more than say 1,000 loops of code, then a warning gets sent to you. It looked to me like an endless loop condition. Those will never alert you, unless you build in a test for how many times around the code its going.

Regarding alerts, why not change your kboards account email to a special account where the notification emails only go to your phone. That way, as soon as posts start here, you get an email notification pop up on your phone. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Working for me again, as well. Thanks for the fix, Liam.


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

Not working again for me. Tried logging out and clearing caches, but can't get Book Report to work in Chrome or Firefox. I get a message that I'm not synced, and I'm forever "crawling" without finding any data.

Messed around enough with this for the last 7-10 days. Time to delete the links from my browser and try another app.


----------



## 77820 (Jun 19, 2014)

Using Chrome. Still can't connect extension to Author Central even though I am connected. Tried clearing cookies and cache but no joy. It sounded like a nice idea. Well, at least I can still see the reports.


----------



## badtothebone (Mar 31, 2011)

Not working for me for the last three days. No information at all, just endless crawling.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Working fine for me (firefox). It's been good since that hiccup a few days ago.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

The actual reports are working for me, but the reviews and ranks side of things is still pretty broken.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I'm finding it stops updating after a few hours.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Finally tried the new Author Central addon.
Not working.
I select Amazon.com, it highlights, and does exactly nothing. Only way out is to hit the cross top right.
The blog entry says select it, and it asks you to confirm you're logged in. It doesn't ask.
In case this is part of the problem, logging into .com from Australia.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I get the same issue logging in from Australia. From about 11am WA time I hardly get any updates until midnight, and none at all from about 3pm. Meanwhile, Amazon KDP has already ticked over to a new day for me (e.g. it's 9pm on the 19th May as I type this, Bookreport is still showing the 18th as 'today', while KDP is correctly showing the 19th.)

I've ticked 'leading time zone' in the book report settings, but I think they need a 'leading leading timezone' for us time travellers already enjoying the future.

After midnight my time, Bookreport will tick over to the new day and I get all the updates in one go.

I think I'll polish up my old homebrew software and drop in the spreadsheets from KDP.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Simon Haynes said:


> I get the same issue logging in from Australia. From about 11am WA time I hardly get any updates until midnight, and none at all from about 3pm. Meanwhile, Amazon KDP has already ticked over to a new day for me (e.g. it's 9pm on the 19th May as I type this, Bookreport is still showing the 18th as 'today', while KDP is correctly showing the 19th.)
> 
> I've ticked 'leading time zone' in the book report settings, but I think they need a 'leading leading timezone' for us time travellers already enjoying the future.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why it's called Leading Time Zone, or what that's supposed to mean, but the yes setting puts you on US time. If you set it to No, you'll be on Australian time in terms of what it shows you. Of course, that means for the majority of the day it will show nothing (unless you happen to have a .com.au sale or two. So if you want to follow it throughout the day, have it set to Yes up until about 3pm as you said, then swap it to No. That way you'll be tracking with the majority of sales/page reads. (Although it's not precise as page reads swap over to the new day earlier than sales do.) Do this for long enough and you'll get used to the day 'starting' in the mid-afternoon


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

MelanieCellier said:


> I have no idea why it's called Leading Time Zone, or what that's supposed to mean, but the yes setting puts you on US time. If you set it to No, you'll be on Australian time in terms of what it shows you. Of course, that means for the majority of the day it will show nothing (unless you happen to have a .com.au sale or two. So if you want to follow it throughout the day, have it set to Yes up until about 3pm as you said, then swap it to No. That way you'll be tracking with the majority of sales/page reads. (Although it's not precise as page reads swap over to the new day earlier than sales do.) Do this for long enough and you'll get used to the day 'starting' in the mid-afternoon


Liam, this needs tweaking.
If the setting is yes, then when Hawaii time hits midnight, it should change to no, and then when user time hits midnight, it should change back to yes. Automatically. Changing it manually every day is a pain.
Hawaii midnight is the end of the sales day, which in Queensland Australia, is 8pm. So I switch to no then in order to get the start of the US day figures, which are already well begun for the rest of the US. But 'no time' only lasts 4 hours.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

TimothyEllis said:


> Liam, this needs tweaking.
> If the setting is yes, then when Hawaii time hits midnight, it should change to no, and then when user time hits midnight, it should change back to yes. Automatically. Changing it manually every day is a pain.
> Hawaii midnight is the end of the sales day, which in Queensland Australia, is 8pm. So I switch to no then in order to get the start of the US day figures, which are already well begun for the rest of the US. But 'no time' only lasts 4 hours.


Oh, is Hawaii why the sale day ends so late? I wondered. Obviously KU operates to a mainland timezone since it switches much earlier.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

MelanieCellier said:


> Oh, is Hawaii why the sale day ends so late? I wondered. Obviously KU operates to a mainland timezone since it switches much earlier.


That's changed recently.
It used to be Reads started going into the next day at New York midnight. But lately, I've seen reads go into the current day as much as 2 hours later. There seems to be 1 last post of reads into the current day just after NY midnight now, then they start in the new day. But its like some delayed reads go in now, where previously they went into the new day.
Bit weird, but generally speaking KU ends at NY midnight, and sales at Hawaii midnight. (Although for practical purposes, it's rare to get a sale after LA midnight.)


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

MelanieCellier said:


> I have no idea why it's called Leading Time Zone, or what that's supposed to mean, but the yes setting puts you on US time. If you set it to No, you'll be on Australian time in terms of what it shows you. Of course, that means for the majority of the day it will show nothing (unless you happen to have a .com.au sale or two. So if you want to follow it throughout the day, have it set to Yes up until about 3pm as you said, then swap it to No. That way you'll be tracking with the majority of sales/page reads. (Although it's not precise as page reads swap over to the new day earlier than sales do.) Do this for long enough and you'll get used to the day 'starting' in the mid-afternoon


Thanks for that - I figured setting it to NO would show sales from 2 days ago but it does seem to work. When I just set it to No (it's 1pm here), it's correctly showing my AU sales for the day so far.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

the author central link-up worked for me for about a day, but it hasn't been able to update the US page since. It says "invalid date" and when I try and reconnect it, it says I'm not signed in.

It's a nice feature to have when it works, but it doesn't appear to want to work.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I just went to try again, but AC is actually down.
So it could be a problem at the AC end at the moment.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> I just went to try again, but AC is actually down.
> So it could be a problem at the AC end at the moment.


maybe, but it's not down for me, and it's been wrong all weekend.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Mines been off in both the plus and minus sides all week. I have to update it manually as well.


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey there, any chance of a "this month last year" option instead of going thru the calendar every time? thanks


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Still not able to connect to Author Central.
It seems to be totally unable to recognize AC has already been logged in.
Maybe instead of spawning another tab, it should be checking using the same tab as BR is running on?


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't get it to connect to Author Central either, since day one.

Yesterday I went to add something into Author Central and it was trying to be helpful by telling me that if I use the new Amazon Author website, changes to Author Central won't be ported over.

I have a feeling Author Central is on its way to the big webmaster in the sky…


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Steve Richer said:


> I have a feeling Author Central is on its way to the big webmaster in the sky&#8230;


Rumour has it AC will become a single site, instead of 1 for each store.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Lark Watson said:


> Hey there, any chance of a "this month last year" option instead of going thru the calendar every time? thanks


There is a month selection toward the bottom of the drop down list. Once you select it, you can then choose the month/year combo you want to see. No idea if it's new or not, I only noticed it yesterday!


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

TimothyEllis said:


> Rumour has it AC will become a single site, instead of 1 for each store.


In the words of a wise 13th century Portuguese monk, that would be amazeballs!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Liam, any chance you can add author ranks to the ranks page, above the books?
Since they are there on the AC site, why not pick them up as well?
It would save a lot of time if we could see our rank in all categories we have one in, all under each other.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I wonder how they will sort out tax and VAT etc?


Author Central? I dont see the connection.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

TimothyEllis said:


> Author Central? I dont see the connection.


Sorry, replying to wrong post


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Sorry, replying to wrong post


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have finally got my phone and ADSL connection back (took nearly five weeks for them to come to replace a corroded wire!) and have therefore got my internet again so was able to connect to author central and my rankings. Have now (wasted) time exploring all the options available. I didn't even realise I could see my KENPC and ASINs on BookReport  . I was showing it to a fellow author who is anxious to make use of it - but hasn't published anything yet  .
Thanks Liam


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm having Book Report withdrawals. Trying to change the card for me re-up but it's not taking. I emailed but so far, no love. Is it just me? Probably so but in case I missed a fix or an update, I thought I would ask.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Down for me again. Becoming a pain this


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's working ok for me. Have you recently had a W10 update?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

It's A Mystery said:


> Down for me again. Becoming a pain this


Ok for me too. But I found a Firefox alert up top right, wanting permissions for the app. If you haven't seen one, might be an idea to look.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Was down for me this morning - well, only pulling partial data - but is back up now.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

still down for me. I emailed them but no response


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It's working ok for me. Have you recently had a W10 update?


All ok now thanks, must have been a minor glitch


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

still not working for me


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I emailed but I haven't heard anything. Still won't accept my card for my subscription renewal. Had to change it since I lost mine and had to replace it. Sigh. No W10 for me. It's a head scratcher.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I finally got it to work, but only through the link. Won't load through the chrome extension


----------



## ........ (May 4, 2013)

Is Book Report just really struggling these days? 

My ranks page rarely loads. The review page just stops loading. For a while it wouldn't sync with Author Central. Now it shows it does but doesn't update the review page. 

I've uninstalled, reinstalled, relinked and everything else I can do. I'm using Chrome.

It's frustrating because I was quite excited to use the rank tracking feature alongside my ad spending to see if I could move ranks. But I can't even get it to display ranks most days.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Mine is super flaky, too. I'm thinking about cancelling because double the price for something that now comes with less functionality isn't good value to me.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Down for me again today.

I'm starting to wonder if it is worth persevering with...


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Book Report is totally borked again today, too.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

SevenDays said:


> Book Report is totally borked again today, too.


Yes. Hasn't updated in about 6-7 hours for me. I sent an email to Liam.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Yes. Hasn't updated in about 6-7 hours for me. I sent an email to Liam.


I don't know how I'm supposed to be obsessive over my sales figures if this stuff doesn't work right.


----------



## Sam B (Mar 28, 2017)

So the app hasn't been updating properly today, but because of that I was screwing around with the settings, and finally got it to connect to my author central page. 

The rank feature is pretty darn cool!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmm. It's been working just fine for me. 

I have had it not load sales once or twice, but in both cases when I went to the KDP page, it had logged me out. Once I logged back in, it was fine.

I have noticed that it's no longer showing me all my books, even though I have the 'show table rows with no activity' set on yes.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Has Bookreport stopped for anyone else for July's figures?

Historic figures are displaying okay, but today's (July) are stuck on 'Loading'


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

JustWriting said:


> Has Bookreport stopped for anyone else for July's figures?
> 
> Historic figures are displaying okay, but today's (July) are stuck on 'Loading'


Yep. Looks like it's down at the moment. It usually comes back up in a couple hours.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm getting my usual 'nothing to see here'


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Its July 1.

I wonder what Amazon just changed?

2 reasons for book report to go nitenite: 1. Liam changes something. 2. Amazon changes something. Last time was Liam.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

So fed up!

I'm now paying twice as much for something that's half as good!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> So fed up!
> 
> I'm now paying twice as much for something that's half as good!


This one wont be Liam's fault. Its almost certain Amazon have changed their report formats. Possibly for Aussie gst, but it could be a more general change for taxes all over.

Since Liam cant know they are changing the files until BR falls over, he's only had a few hours so far to find out what changed.

This is one of those times, when we have to give him time to adapt.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> So fed up!
> 
> I'm now paying twice as much for something that's half as good!


This sums up my feelings too.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

It's been down since midnight for me. I refreshed it at 12:00 am to see the month of June's totals, and that was it. It's now 7:00 am PST. Hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> Mine is super flaky, too. I'm thinking about cancelling because double the price for something that now comes with less functionality isn't good value to me.


This too, for me. I was excited about the changes and willing to stick it through during that transition, but it hasn't been working correctly for me for at least a week now. I can't get the mobile app to show anything; the desktop version isn't pulling data, and even when I update it manually, it doesn't work correctly. 
Unhappy, especially withe the substantially increased price.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope said:


> It's been down since midnight for me. I refreshed it at 12:00 am to see the month of June's totals, and that was it. It's now 7:00 am PST. Hopefully it will be back up soon.


Yep, at exactly 12:00 EDT it stopped working. TBH, Amazon's dashboard is flaky today, too. But on the bright side, Liam billed me on time this morning!


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

brkingsolver said:


> Yep, at exactly 12:00 EDT it stopped working. TBH, Amazon's dashboard is flaky today, too. But on the bright side, Liam billed me on time this morning!


Hoo boy, well, at least the billing system is working then!  I haven't noticed the kdp dashboard flakiness, but it looks like rankings are frozen. That's not that unusual though. I just hope Amazon doesn't have any big surprises for us this month.


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> This one wont be Liam's fault. Its almost certain Amazon have changed their report formats. Possibly for Aussie gst, but it could be a more general change for taxes all over.
> 
> Since Liam cant know they are changing the files until BR falls over, he's only had a few hours so far to find out what changed.
> 
> This is one of those times, when we have to give him time to adapt.


This is almost certainly the case. It's frustrating, but I'm giving BR the benefit of the doubt. Of course, today would just happen to be my best sales day in months, lol.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

danpadavona said:


> This is almost certainly the case. It's frustrating, but I'm giving BR the benefit of the doubt. Of course, today would just happen to be my best sales day in months, lol.


I would give Liam the benefit of the doubt if he would communicate something. As far as I can tell, he's on holiday, doesn't know it's crashed, and isn't working on solving the problem. I already deal with one entity who feels they don't have to communicate with me (guess who?), it's frustrating to have him treat me the same way. Welcome to the mushroom farm.


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm getting withdraw symptoms.


----------



## sdramsey (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, I'm glad I checked in here before bothering to email support.  I know it's not just me! Agree on the withdrawal symptoms, though!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

brkingsolver said:


> I would give Liam the benefit of the doubt if he would communicate something. As far as I can tell, he's on holiday, doesn't know it's crashed, and isn't working on solving the problem. I already deal with one entity who feels they don't have to communicate with me (guess who?), it's frustrating to have him treat me the same way. Welcome to the mushroom farm.


i wonder how far down your email was in his inbox. Seriously, Liam's email was likely slam full within hours. Responding would take time away from fixing.

Liam has created a great app, that in my opinion, far outshines what you can get directly from KDP. Which, by the way, you could have looked at and gotten the same numbers in the same time. The app, by its nature, can fail when Amazon changes something. And we all know how timely the Zon informs us of upcoming changes. And a question for all y'all deriding the BR creator. Would your sales be different today if you hadn't checked them all weekend? Higher? Lower? No, they'd be the same.

In other words, chill y'all. The sky ain't falling. Stop wasting time looking at sales every hour. They'll be there or they won't. But, you know what? The sun's still gonna set, and that's one more sunset you won't ever see.


----------



## sdramsey (Nov 21, 2014)

Seems to be fixed now!

Yes, I generally only check BR once a day—maybe twice if I’m tracking a promo or sale. I’ve found the creator to be very responsive and great to deal with, so I knew he’d get it fixed as soon as he was able.


----------



## Sam B (Mar 28, 2017)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> i wonder how far down your email was in his inbox. Seriously, Liam's email was likely slam full within hours. Responding would take time away from fixing.
> 
> Liam has created a great app, that in my opinion, far outshines what you can get directly from KDP. Which, by the way, you could have looked at and gotten the same numbers in the same time. The app, by its nature, can fail when Amazon changes something. And we all know how timely the Zon informs us of upcoming changes. And a question for all y'all deriding the BR creator. Would your sales be different today if you hadn't checked them all weekend? Higher? Lower? No, they'd be the same.
> 
> In other words, chill y'all. The sky ain't falling. Stop wasting time looking at sales every hour. They'll be there or they won't. But, you know what? The sun's still gonna set, and that's one more sunset you won't ever see.


This was what I was thinking. I get wanting answers, but I don't think Liam's got time or an employee to sit around answering email after email about why the service is down. And why do that, when anyone who knows Amazon had a clue what was going on? Maybe a landing page to indicate he knows something is wrong and he's working on it would be a good idea, but I don't think the one day it was down was a big deal. Everybody gets days off.

In the end, TBR is a great service, and if Amazon's alterations mean it's down for a day here or there, I'm still willing to pay for that.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Just checking if it's down again for everyone or just me


----------



## Anthony James (Oct 31, 2016)

JustWriting said:


> Just checking if it's down again for everyone or just me


It has packed up again for me also.


----------



## SomeoneElse (Jan 5, 2016)

JustWriting said:


> Just checking if it's down again for everyone or just me


Mine has been in and out the last hour or two. It's out right this minute.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep, it's down this morning.


----------



## Designist7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine is down


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

lakencane said:


> Yeah, it's down yet again. I got AK Report when Book Report was down a few days ago, and it's working fine. You get it free for a month to try out. I'm liking it so far!


How much is AK after the trial?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

EB said:


> How much is AK after the trial?


It depends. Pricing is in pounds sterling and there are a couple of options. But even with the exchange rate it's cheaper than BR.

http://akreport.com/

(Prices are at the bottom of the page.)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.
Many formally active members now participate in discussions HERE.
Since board ownership changed hands, the email address I used to sign up has been spammed with fishing emails and scummy advertisements. In addition, the forum is now packed with equally offensive ads within every thread. This place has become a sleezy spam trap. It is no longer a safe community.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Book Report is working for me.


----------



## ........ (May 4, 2013)

Dead again. Wonder if Amazon is deliberately trying to kill it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

........ said:


> Dead again. Wonder if Amazon is deliberately trying to kill it.


It's working ok for me.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It's working ok for me.


Seems to be for me too. There was a slowdown yesterday though, while Amazon was doing all that reorganizing.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

On the blink again? Or just me?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

JustWriting said:


> On the blink again? Or just me?


Not just you -- we are seeing a higher than normal level of errors on our servers. Working on a fix now.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

I've deployed a fix and things seem to be running smoothly again. Book Report had degraded performance from 11:55AM to 12:19PM PST. Apologies to any effected customers -- I'll be working today to make sure Book Report doesn't go down in this way ever again.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone else getting locked out by the paywall and still not making anywhere near the $1000.00 a month required to have to pay? I've already emailed them but haven't heard back yet. I have two new releases I'm obsessing over and I can't see what's happening with them. Sigh...


----------



## Arches (Jan 3, 2016)

Hope said:


> Anyone else getting locked out by the paywall and still not making anywhere near the $1000.00 a month required to have to pay? I've already emailed them but haven't heard back yet. I have two new releases I'm obsessing over and I can't see what's happening with them. Sigh...


You can see what's happening with them on your KDP Reports page. All Book Report is doing is making the data prettier.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Does your KDP account and Author Central account have to be the same to connect them in Book Report? Just checking so I can stop doing the head:desk thing every time I try.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Jill James said:


> Does your KDP account and Author Central account have to be the same to connect them in Book Report? Just checking so I can stop doing the head:desk thing every time I try.


I dont think so. But it didn't work for me until I logged out of KDP before starting BR, and then logged back in on the page BR generates when you start the process of linking running. Then it worked.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try the logging out and logging back in.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Liam, I've been looking at the rank charts lately, and I'm confused.

What is the meaning of red and green? And the up and down arrows? What do they relate to?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the arrow points up, when the rank number comes down, and the arrow points down when the rank number goes up. ?

Isn't this counter-intuitive?

The rank coming down to a smaller number is what we want. So when it does, shouldn't the arrow point down and be green?

Red and up should be indicating the book performed worse.


----------



## LulaBaxter (May 6, 2018)

Hi Bookreport. I was told to ask here but, yet again, it's not synching for me. I've tried everything (closing browser, turning computer off/on, signing in to KDP ad nauseum, refreshing, refreshing, refreshing) still I get this message:

*Your account could not be synced.
You can get the account back in sync by signing into it on this browser. Check which account is out of sync on the Settings tab.*

Have you fixed the issue with this yet?

Thanks


----------



## R.D. Brady (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone received a reponse about being unable to sync to Book Report?  Like LulaBaxter, I keep receiving an error telling me account can't be synced.  Then they send me to KDP.  I log in.  Nothing.  

Before anyone suggests logging out and logging back in, I have done it all short of shutting down my KDP account and starting over.  And no, screaming a variety of profanities at my screen has been no less effective (although very cathartic.)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry about the syncing problems. The sync system is not down for everyone, which is a blessing and a curse -- for most people things are running smoothly, but it's much harder to debug this sort of uncommon issue.

I've recently added a post to the support site that has troubleshooting steps for KDP Accounts that just don't want to sync. Could you try all of those, and let me know if none of that works?

https://support.getbookreport.com/hc/en-us/articles/360008816594-How-to-Sync-Book-Report-with-KDP

If none of that works, it'd be great if you could send in an email with your Account ID to [email protected] so I can investigate further.


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

BookReport said:


> The limit is actually $1000 per month, not per year. So an author can earn up to $12,000 per year on the free tier. Also, a fifth of $1000 would be $200, not $19.


Is it possible to get our data sent to us? We had a bookbub and after only making about 400 a month, that set us outside the month and we didn't download the data before we were turned off.

THANKS


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if there's a way to exclude paperbacks from BookReport now that KDP has forced us to integrate. It's a big PITA having to select each book twice in the drop down and not knowing which is the ebook and which is the paperback. I'd love a feature to exclude paperbacks in the drop downs or entirely.


----------



## jjj (Aug 10, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Is book report down for anyone else, or just me? I'm getting a blank page on both my ipad and PC.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

More BookReport issues -browser extension is asking me to do my weekly sync but when I log in to Zon it's still telling me I need to login again to synch, despite logging in and out multiple times. This is getting annoying, now twice the price but twice the problems!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

My books' rankings displayed right after I linked to Amazon Central, but they haven't displayed for me since, even when I reselect all of the dropdown options. I just keep seeing "No ranks to display" and blanks for the current ranks.

My filtering sales by tag also stopped working. Used to be I could choose the series and only see sales for that series. Now it shows me everything, even when I reselect all of the options.

In both cases, I've tried refreshing the data, but nothing doing. Anyone else encountering this? Is there a troubleshooting page I can consult?

I'm using it with Google Chrome on a Mac.


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't for life of me get Book Report to sync my account. I've signed into KDP repeatedly through Chrome, closed taps, emptied caches, reloaded...  

I also completely signed out of KDP and signed in again. No luck.

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

My BR never stops trying to sync now.
It has 16 books with no rank information, and simply never ends trying to update.
Since it never stops, I cant request a Confirm all Data. 

Anyone else seeing this problem?
I've emailed BR, but not had any response. Its been going on for about a week now.
Even re-logging in to KDP and AC didn't fix it.


----------

